# Patch 3.2 - Was wird kommen?



## TomBombadil (5. April 2009)

Naja 3.1 kommt ja bald , hoff ich zumindest mal ?! Das heißt es wird Zeit über 3.2 zu spekulieren^^
Was denkt ihr wird kommen? Eine Neruber Raidinstanz , nochmal eine Titaneninstanz wie zB Uldum oder vieleicht Deathwing?!?
Oder was ganz anderes? Lasst mal hören was ihr Blizzard alles zutraut =)


----------



## saibot1207 (5. April 2009)

also Arthas definitiv noch nicht... naja wer weiß, vielleicht irgendwas in der Alten Welt. so was in richtung Elementarfürst des Windes oder so.



ach ja und FIRST


----------



## Doodlekeks (5. April 2009)

mann das is jetzt der 1000ste thread über dieses thema


/vote4close


----------



## Turismo (5. April 2009)

TomBombadil schrieb:


> Naja 3.1 kommt ja bald , hoff ich zumindest mal ?! Das heißt es wird Zeit über 3.2 zu spekulieren^^
> Was denkt ihr wird kommen? Eine Neruber Raidinstanz , nochmal eine Titaneninstanz wie zB Uldum oder vieleicht Deathwing?!?
> Oder was ganz anderes? Lasst mal hören was ihr Blizzard alles zutraut =)




Hoffentlcih das nächste addon :>


----------



## Kleinkind01 (5. April 2009)

Also ich denke , dass eine Neruberinstanz kommt. Weil dann kann man sozusagen den Weg zum Lich King als Instanz Reihe ansehen.
Und die Endbosse sind immer die Leute die zwischen einem und dem Lich King stehen.


----------



## Dragus1991 (5. April 2009)

Ich gehe stark davon aus das sie eine oder mehrer neue Instanzen unter dem Wyrmruhtempel eröffnen werden.
Aber da 3.1 noch nicht da ist muss man sich über 3.2 eigentlich noch keine Gedanken machen.

MfG Dragus1991


----------



## Schlamm (5. April 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass so ein riesen Knaller kommt. Eher neue Erfolge, nöchstens ein kleines neues Questgebiet in Nordend, so ähnlich die die Reihe vom DK.


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

Vielleicht kommen ja Frostwyrms so wie die Netherdrachen in BC gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fand100 (5. April 2009)

Das im game ist ja erstmal wayne glaube die server werden zusammen gelegt endlich!


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

Naja bei einem Spiel mit 11,5 millionen bezahlenden User die Server zusammen zu legen wäre nicht wirklich so klug oder


----------



## Necrot (5. April 2009)

Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.


----------



## Tidoc (5. April 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Hoffentlcih das nächste addon :>




Das wäre dann 4.0


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. April 2009)

Is mir fast egal ich lass mich da gerne mal Überraschen aber war da nicht mal was
von nem neuen Bg oder so ?! Das wär vllt ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane u_U (5. April 2009)

Es kommt 100% sowas wie Zul Aman und wenn man Timed schafft gibt es einen Bären ;o


----------



## neo1986 (5. April 2009)

Das ihr immer spekulieren muesst >.< da glauben dan wider 50% es kommt wirklich x)


----------



## neo1986 (5. April 2009)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Das im game ist ja erstmal wayne glaube die server werden zusammen gelegt endlich!


Fuer was?


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

Ich denke mal ne Azjol Instanz könnte man ausschließen.Da Anub'Arak ja einfach mal so inner 5er instanz verheizt wurde.
Ich würde sagen lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## ~Kanye~ (5. April 2009)

Eine neue Raidinni ..wird warscheinlich nicht kommen...denke es werden wieder nur klassenänderungen und allmöglichen Schnickschnack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timolan (5. April 2009)

Ich denke es ist eher wahrscheinlich, das mit Patch 3.2. die Raidinstanz Zul'Drak kommt. Habt ihr euch das große Tempelgebäude neben dem Eingang von Gun'Drak schonmal genauer angeschaut? Bisher ist noch alles zugemauert, wenn man der Treppe folgt, aber dort kommt mit Sicherheit noch eine Instanz hin. Zumal ja die überlebenden Eistrolle ja nicht nur dem Lichkönig sondern auch allen anderen feindlich gesinnt sind.

Das zudem eine weitere Kammer unter dem Wyrmruh-Tempel geöffnet wird, ist ebenfalls recht wahrscheinlich.


Das Grim Batol in diesem Addon geöffnet wird halte so gut wie ausgeschlossen und Deathwing wird man mit Sicherheit in diesem Addon auch nicht begegenen.


----------



## Chínín (5. April 2009)

@ XerroX: -,-

Ich würde mal auf Neruberraid tippen ;-)


----------



## Bruceridon (5. April 2009)

Flugzeuge in meinem Bauch,äh 1kwhiner äh 1k winter  .... ham wirs endlich...
Ansonsten DA is doch noch son lustiges Trunier in Eiskrone,wo mit 3.1 nur die Dailys kommen,vll bringt 3.2 den Rest


----------



## Muza (5. April 2009)

pimp my ride 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. April 2009)

Kammer der Aspekte


----------



## Greshnak (5. April 2009)

Das Reittier-Tuning vielleicht xDDD
Ich denk mal sowas wie die Flugdinger in 1k Winter


----------



## Rhokan (5. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ne neue Raidini im Wyrmruh Tempel oder was im großen tempel von Zul Drak


----------



## Davidor (5. April 2009)

Ich hab gehört, da werden die Kosten fürs Epicfliegen gesenkt.

!Achtung, kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten!


----------



## greenoano (5. April 2009)

Ich denke das eine neue Raidini im Wyrmruhtempel kommt, aber ich hoffe trotzdem auf eine Trollini.
Zul Aman for ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B.CA$H (5. April 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen das was mit dem Kristallsangwald kommt,da dort Fraktionen sind für die noch gar kein Ruf zu farmen ist,und im Wald ist ja sowiesi nichts Questmäßiges...
Eine Troll Ini soll auch noch kommen un Zuldrak
Naja dann kommt schon Arthas Event denk ich und dann wars das wieder mit Content ^^


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (5. April 2009)

Auf Curse.com steht schon länger, dass eine Überaschungs raidinstanz kommen wird.


http://www.curse.com/articles/wow-en-news/289958.aspx

4. Absatz


----------



## Edelstoff (5. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Naja bei einem Spiel mit 11,5 millionen bezahlenden User die Server zusammen zu legen wäre nicht wirklich so klug oder



... wenn's 'n großer wird könnts vielleicht klappen... einfach mal daumen drücken und auf die Technik vertrauen!


----------



## Drakhgard (5. April 2009)

Jede Menge Nerfs/Buffs, die für viel QQ sorgen und ansonsten eine Neruber Raidini.

3.3 wird dann Arthas sein...


----------



## Gimliun (5. April 2009)

Also ich denke auch dass eine neue Trollraidinstanze like ZulAman rauskommt! Weil sonst wie sollte man den großen Tempel neber Gundrak erklären?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Gimliun


----------



## Darkfire936 (5. April 2009)

Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??


----------



## Rhokan (5. April 2009)

> Ich würde eher sagen das was mit dem Kristallsangwald kommt,da dort Fraktionen sind für die noch gar kein Ruf zu farmen ist,und im Wald ist ja sowiesi nichts Questmäßiges...



Das Argentumturnier kommt doch afaik schon mit 3.1 oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Drakhgard (5. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??



Warum ist dann in Naxx noch nen Neruber, welcher sogar stärker als Anub'Arak ist?


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (5. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das Argentumturnier kommt doch afaik schon mit 3.1 oder irre ich mich?




Ja, hatte sie letztens schon in der buffed-Show gezeigt, dass Colosseum.


----------



## J3st3r (5. April 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> *Deine Mutter ! ...*



sehr gut!
hier haben wir den gewinner vom "dümmster-user-des-tages" awards!

btt:
schneesturm sagt ja, das etwas völlig unerwartetes kommt...
ich tippe mal auf eine raidini...
grim batol ist da nen guter kanidat
oder das geheimnissvolle tor in tanaris...


----------



## Raiden55i (5. April 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> *Deine Mutter ! ...*




Ich denke bei sowas irgendwie immer an"Beitrag melden"....warum blos ?

zum thema, lasst euch überraschen und geniesst/hasst erstmal 3.1


----------



## Griwn (5. April 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> schneesturm sagt ja, das etwas völlig unerwartetes kommt...
> ich tippe mal auf eine raidini...
> grim batol ist da nen guter kanidat
> oder das geheimnissvolle tor in tanaris...



Das Tor in Tanaris is Uldum und würde sehr viel wahrscheinlicher sein, als Grim Batol, auch wenn ich sehnsüchtig drauf warte, das Grim Batol mal "aktiviert" würde.


----------



## yves1993 (5. April 2009)

2k winter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. April 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Also ich fands lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke dass eine Trollini kommt (ich hoffe es ehrlich gesagt auch ich liebe trollinis)


----------



## Haggelo (5. April 2009)

TomBombadil schrieb:


> Naja 3.1 kommt ja bald , hoff ich zumindest mal ?! Das heißt es wird Zeit über 3.2 zu spekulieren^^
> Was denkt ihr wird kommen? Eine Neruber Raidinstanz , nochmal eine Titaneninstanz wie zB Uldum oder vieleicht Deathwing?!?
> Oder was ganz anderes? Lasst mal hören was ihr Blizzard alles zutraut =)




Schurken können 24 zweihandwaffen auf einmal tragen und hexer rennen weiterhin mit ihrem rosa kleid und nem stück holz herum


----------



## BaldurBonzel (5. April 2009)

Also ich vermute mal irgendwas mit den....wie war der Name nochmal?.......die "gesichtlosen" oder so. Sie wurden entdeckt und man hat 4 von denen in Ahn Kahet platt gemacht aber wirklich was von ihnen gehört hat man noch nicht. Mal schauen. Ich warte eh erstmal wie 3.1 wird von 3.2 mag ich noch nicht träumen >.<


----------



## Odilion (5. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Naja bei einem Spiel mit 11,5 millionen bezahlenden User die Server zusammen zu legen wäre nicht wirklich so klug oder



das glaubst du nicht wirklich immer noch, oder? =D


----------



## Dragó82 (5. April 2009)

Wieso glauben so viele das mit 3.3 schon Arthas kommt er soll doch das WotLK Sunwell werden also der Schluss des Addons wäre dann ja 3.7 ,8 oder 9 wahrscheinlicher als 3.3.


----------



## sc00p (5. April 2009)

BaldurBonzel schrieb:


> Also ich vermute mal irgendwas mit den....wie war der Name nochmal?.......die "gesichtlosen" oder so. Sie wurden entdeckt und man hat 4 von denen in Ahn Kahet platt gemacht aber wirklich was von ihnen gehört hat man noch nicht. Mal schauen. Ich warte eh erstmal wie 3.1 wird von 3.2 mag ich noch nicht träumen >.<




hmm naja, ein boss in ulduar ist ja der anführer der gesichtslosen, general vejaxx( ka wie der genau heißt O_O)   also können wir diese gesellen denk ich mal abschreiben ^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (5. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> 2k winter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wüsstest du, wie das Gebiet im Original heißt, wüsstest du, dass das Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Morcan (5. April 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> mann das is jetzt der 1000ste thread über dieses thema
> 
> 
> /vote4close




Tu mir den Gefallen und zeig mir die restlichen 999! Zum Thema 3.2 findet sich sicher nicht ganz so viel...


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2009)

Edelstoff schrieb:


> ... wenn's 'n großer wird könnts vielleicht klappen... einfach mal daumen drücken und auf die Technik vertrauen!


Ne wär doch total dumm, denk mal nach wieviele leute dann in dalaran wären, oder wenn 5millionen leute auf einen questmob warten. Dann wär wow unspielbar!


----------



## Hurrikano (5. April 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> mann das is jetzt der 1000ste thread über dieses thema
> 
> 
> /vote4close



/sign erst sufu dann posten pls


----------



## Tony B. (5. April 2009)

nen Gebiet wie die insel die damals nach bc nachgereicht wurde mit den ganzen daylies ... kA wie die grade heist aber sowas währ was " Scheiß auf neue inis ... is eh alles die gleiche scheiße


----------



## Nimophelio (5. April 2009)

Eine neue Neruber Instanz mit Anub'Arak an der Spitze. (wer sagt "der is aba doch schon tot" kennt Kael'Thas nicht oder?)


----------



## Nimophelio (5. April 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost. Siehe unten. (man ihr müsst schneller schreiben damit ich das vermeiden kann.)


----------



## Nimophelio (5. April 2009)

Oder ne noch besser. Mit 3.2 kommt heraus das Blizzard und Arthas euch beschissen haben. Das worauf ihr steht ist nicht Nordend nein weit gefehelt. Es ist Takatukaland von fleissigen Malern weiß angestrichen. In Wahrheit habt ihr nur Hologramme besiegt (was den Schwierigkeitsgrad erklärt) und in Wahrheit kommt Arthas erst mit Patch 7.7 im Jahre 2028. Vor Christus versteht sich. Ja ich schreibe dies um meinen Post Counter hochzutreiben und Nein ich bin nicht aus der Klapse geflohen.Noch nicht.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (5. April 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Hoffentlcih das nächste addon :>




Du meinst hoffentlich ein besseres nächstes Addon.


----------



## Mendooza (5. April 2009)

die sollen den pvp content erweitern
vielleicht würde ich dan sogar nochmal anfangen


----------



## Clive aka Phan (5. April 2009)

ich tippe auf Gun Drak ne Raidinstanz !!! so wie Zul Aman oder sowas umsonst steht da auch net so nen riesen gebäude


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. April 2009)

Wenn Blizzard das enorme Tempo beibehält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  könnte man etwa im September oder Oktober mit 3.2 rechnen... ich vermute mal die Schlabbernächte und der übliche Haufen an kleinen und größeren Änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. April 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> *Deine Mutter ! ...*



Das war ganz ehrlich das erste, das mir einfiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich bin nicht so blöd es wirklich zu schreiben! xD
Zum Topic:

Wirklich, Patch 3.1 ist noch nicht raus und ihr macht euch nen Kopf über Patch 3.2 ?!

Zuerst einmal steht fest, das "Unterpatches" kommen werden: 3.1.1, 3.1.2, 3.1.3, 3.1.4 usw... Patch 3.2 ist noch lange hin!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (5. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard das enorme Tempo beibehält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echtmal, wenns so weiter geht kommt das nöchste addon in ca 4 1/2 jahren...

achja und,.. für wessen mutter? naja egal..


http://deine.mutter.hat-gar-keine-homepage.de/ <zomfg


----------



## yves1993 (6. April 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Wüsstest du, wie das Gebiet im Original heißt, wüsstest du, dass das Schwachsinn ist.


Klar weiss ich wies heisst, spiele selbst aufm Englischen Client, trotzdem kann man mit der Übersetzung nen Witz machen :>         WINTERGRASP
Schade drum wenn du kein Lachen dafür übrig hast, mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (6. April 2009)

Erst mal soll 3.1 kommen k.a was mit 3.2 kommt nichts Tanzstudio vllt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Erst mal soll 3.1 kommen k.a was mit 3.2 kommt nichts *Tanzstudio *vllt.


So lang wie sie daran schon arbeiten... allerdings sollten sie die Zeit lieber in was vernünftiges stecken als in so´nen Quatsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (6. April 2009)

is doch ganz klar:Osama Bin Pennymarkt Neue fraktion USB-stick und eine neue hauptstadt New Bullet anführer der Fraktion heißt  Okama.Dazu ein riesen event in dem man 5000 schwarfschützen und Soldaten rekkrutieren muss und dann Osama bin pennymarkt stürtzden neben bei kommt feuerbriger und schnetzelt arthas um den man garnicht bemerkt da man wie man in archerus(dk anfangs gebiet) sieht arthas nur 5k hp hat LOL (ne das is wirlich so schauts euch an)


----------



## xxbockwurschtxx (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was labbert ihr von 3.2???

Schice auf 3.2 blizz soll erstmal was für den support tun. ich selbst spiele auf shattrath und teilweise is die performance des realms mal echt zum kotzen. teilweise friert der mist ein. soll heissen man hat ein megalag in unterschiedlichsten gebieten. und was war das vor ein paar tagen? da konnte mann sich nicht einloggen bzw in nordend bewegen. rofl und so wie mann in den techforen von blizz lesen kann hat es auf mehreren servern die probs gegeben an unterschiedlichen stellen. 

mann zahlt brav jeden monat seine gebühren aber aber irgendwie kommt meist nur mist bei raus.

desweiteren sollte blizz echtmal einiges ändern doch über alles zu labbern wäre das forum voll.

ich will hier nich rumflame oder heulen ala mimimi der hat min lolli geklaut. nur bin ich der meinung bevor schon wieder irgendwas neues reingepatcht wird sollte erstmal das vorhande verbessert werden.

in diesem sinne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (6. April 2009)

xxbockwurschtxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wird nicht passieren, Blizz juckt das nen shice ob dir was passt oder ned. die liefern das was die breite masse will.
Ob einer geht oder ned... egal.  

einer geht, zwei neue kommen....

das ist guter alter kapitalismus


@ TE..

Es wird kommen.........

ein neuer boss,  Barakowitch Obamitschitsch, und er wartet mit gaaaaaannnzz viel CIA/FBI/NSA agenten in der neuen raidinstanz.

Dem Rosafarbenen Haus.

Loot steht auch schon fest.

Die lustige bimmel des tischleindeckdich


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (6. April 2009)

Da ist 3.1 noch nicht raus und gewisse Leute müssen bereits über 3.2 spekulieren...

Da empfehle ich doch einfach mal einen Besuch beim Suchtberater.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (6. April 2009)

Griwn schrieb:


> Das Tor in Tanaris is Uldum und würde sehr viel wahrscheinlicher sein, als Grim Batol, auch wenn ich sehnsüchtig drauf warte, das Grim Batol mal "aktiviert" würde.



Bitte nicht, sonst werden sie wieder ein alten Gott opfern, was wie immer totaler Unsinn ist.


----------



## eikira (6. April 2009)

da wow spieltechnisch langsam aber sicher sich nicht mehr wirklich zu entwickeln scheint ist es mir persönlich zumindest ziemlich egal was da kommen könnte.
spekulieren tu ich trotzdem mal.
ne grössere raidinstanz kommt nicht wirklich. ich denke blizzard wird sich was in hdz einfallen lassen (uhhh wie neu wieder was altes aufkratzen) und 1-2 wyrm instanzen unten im tempel.
da blizzard ja mitlerweile auf die story seit BC schon pfeift und gerne geschichtsträchtige figuren abschlachten lässt, scheint es nicht unmöglich dass nach malygos auch einfach mal neltharion dran glauben darf.
ich glaube mich auch dran erinnern zu können dass nen bluepost besagt hat dass uldum mit patch 3.2 kommen könnte wenn es die zeit zuläst oder so.


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (6. April 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Wieso glauben so viele das mit 3.3 schon Arthas kommt er soll doch das WotLK Sunwell werden also der Schluss des Addons wäre dann ja 3.7 ,8 oder 9 wahrscheinlicher als 3.3.



Weil Jeff das in nem Interview gesagt hat.


----------



## darling - bealgun (6. April 2009)

PAtch 3.2:
- Obsidiansanktum erhält ein 2. Portal -> Onyxia ist back!
- Eiskrone: Ein unterirdisches Gebiet mit Skelettarmeen erwartet euch als Vorhut auf den Lichking
- DKs bekommen ein 4. Talentbaum -> RangeDD im Stil eines Necromancers
- Dalaran bekommt bessere, höherwertige Texturen für mehr FPS Einbrüche
- Tausendwinter bekommt ein automatisches Ally/Horde Win im Wechsel, so das immer die falsche Fraktion regiert, sobald man mit dem Raid zu Archavon möchte
- Gnomeregan 2 -> neue Raidinstanz mit riesigen, abtrünnigen Roboterbossen.


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (6. April 2009)

darling schrieb:


> PAtch 3.2:
> - Obsidiansanktum erhält ein 2. Portal -> Onyxia ist back!
> - Eiskrone: Ein unterirdisches Gebiet mit Skelettarmeen erwartet euch als Vorhut auf den Lichking
> - DKs bekommen ein 4. Talentbaum -> RangeDD im Stil eines Necromancers
> ...



Quelle?


----------



## J3st3r (6. April 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> Quelle?



soll das ein scherz sein? 
o.O


----------



## Anowo (6. April 2009)

sorry doppelt


----------



## Anowo (6. April 2009)

Patch 3.2 wird die gröbsten Bugs von Patch 3.1 verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (6. April 2009)

Patch 3.1 ist noch nicht mal draußen und ihr labert schon von "Patch 3.2, Was wird kommen?" 

OMG


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Wieso glauben so viele das mit 3.3 schon Arthas kommt er soll doch das WotLK Sunwell werden also der Schluss des Addons wäre dann ja 3.7 ,8 oder 9 wahrscheinlicher als 3.3.




warum sollte arthas das endcontent von nordend sein?

illidan war es auch nicht


----------



## Drakonis (6. April 2009)

> Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??



Seine Mutter? außerdem scheiß aufn könig bei insekten ist das stärkste immer die königin.

mit 3.2 wird man gegen bares die klasse ändern können, so wie man jetzt schon sein geschlecht und seinen namen ändern kann. mit 3.3 dann sogar die fraktion.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Seine Mutter? außerdem scheiß aufn könig bei insekten ist das stärkste immer die königin.
> 
> mit 3.2 wird man gegen bares die klasse ändern können, so wie man jetzt schon sein geschlecht und seinen namen ändern kann. mit 3.3 dann sogar die fraktion.




wenns soweit kommt, werd ich wohl doch stark dazu tendieren aufzuhören.


----------



## Abrox (6. April 2009)

Necrot schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.



Der Name verursacht Kopfschmerzen...

Aber Deathwing, so früh?

Ich denke Neltharion, der Wächter der Erde, wird wenn als letzter Boss im Addon kommen.

Mal sehen ob Krasus und Rhonin da mit im Spiel sein werden.


----------



## Elito (6. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja Frostwyrms so wie die Netherdrachen in BC gekommen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frostwyrms bleiben leider den arena-gewinnern vorbehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. April 2009)

RICHTIGER Grpheal und Hots für Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach, keine Ahnung ... Patch 3.1. ist ja noch nicht mal da .. Lasst euch doch überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (6. April 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass so ein riesen Knaller kommt. Eher neue Erfolge, nöchstens ein kleines neues Questgebiet in Nordend, so ähnlich die die Reihe vom DK.



3.2.0 wäre ein Content Patch. 3.2.1 wäre ein Patch für Erfolge etc.
Die erste Zahl stellt die Versionsnummer da. Die zweite Zahl den Anzahl des dazugelieferten Contents und die dritte Zahl ist für „Allerlei“ enthalten.



Avane schrieb:


> Es kommt 100% sowas wie Zul Aman und wenn man Timed schafft gibt es einen Bären ;o



Neeeee, es gibt ´ne Fledermaus! 



Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??



Anub’Arak ist in einer 5er Ini gekillt worden- der erste Boss in Naxx ist schon stärker als er, und war nicht König der Neruber oder sonst was.
Ich denke, es gibt stärkere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Marienkaefer schrieb:


> RICHTIGER Grpheal und Hots für Palas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein! Keinen Gruppen heal für Paladine oder hots. Gut, Druiden können alles (außer eine Heilung, die sofort das Ziel heilt um einen bestimmten Wert- glaube ich) und als jmd. der Heil Druiden absolut nicht leiden kann, wäre das ein Grund die Klasse zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und außerdem- Gruppenheal und Hots würden zu dem Pala nich passen, dass wäre ungefähr so, wie wenn ich eine Klasse erstelle die ein pet hat, Platte trägt, ordentlich Nahkampf dmg macht, Gegner zu sich holt und sich durch dmg heilt….
…
Moment… irgendwie… kommt mir das…bekannt vor…


----------



## Bottlewave (6. April 2009)

neue Formen für Druiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff ich...


----------



## khatharr (6. April 2009)

Necrot schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.


/sign


----------



## Rietze (6. April 2009)

Necrot schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.


Hab ich auch gehört, wär echt nice, endlich mal den Zwergen was auf die Mütze geben und nicht immernur Trollen^^


----------



## Garafdîr (6. April 2009)

Vieleicht endlich mal die Tanzschule? Ein Tattoo-Shop für Männliche und Weibliche Chars? Neue Frisuren und Bärte? Ein neues Sekunder-Beruf mit dem Namen Haustierfänger oder Kleintierhändler oder so ähnlich? Die von Blizz solten im AH maximal Beträge einführen und die Dropraten erhöhen, damit meine ich nicht nur die Rüstungen und Waffen, sondern auch die Haustiere. Und wenn es in Dalaran schon ein Zoogeschäft giebt, dann sollte es dort auch ruig mal Haustiere zu kaufen geben. Bei den meisten sachen braucht man der Ruf Erfürchtig und so, damit man sich neue Mounts, Flugmounts, Wappenröcke, Rüstungen und Waffen besorgen kann. Ich finde das die Blizzleute auch da mal was dran ändern könnten. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann am besten alles schon ab dem Patch 3.1.0.


----------



## Jejanim (6. April 2009)

Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit einem neuen Hexer-pet?

Wir haben seit lv 60 nix gescheites bekommen. Wenn man da an die Hunter denkt (imba seltenes ultra stylishes viech in Sholazar!)

Das sollte dann auch heilen können, denn wir haben sonst ja alles:

was 'tankendes', was 'schadensmachendes' und was 'supportendes'.

Wobei ich hab noch nie Dämonen gesehen die sich heilen...
Egal, ist eh nicht wichtig ob's realistisch ist, nur verdient hätten wir es doch^^

Btw.: reduzierte Zauberzeit und reuzierte Widerstands-chance gegnerischer Dämonen gegen versklaven?
Wozu solls gut sein wenn ihr mir keine starken dämos anbietet die nicht dagegen immun sind?^^


In diesem Sinne,

Jeja


----------



## Freelancer (6. April 2009)

Ich wünsche mir nur das 3.2 dann endlich den Rest vom addon wotlk bringt ^^ den wenn der Raidcontent weiter so langweilig bleibt wäre es tödlich für blizz wenn 3.2 erst wieder Monate nach uldura kommt

Wenn ich schon sehe das sie den Patch 3.1 wohl nicht vor Ostern gebacken bekommen frag ich mich was die da machen oder warten wir erst bis auch der letzte noob Naxx usw. clear hat ^^


Ich hoffe auch das keine Erfolge kommen so wie jetzt besiegt Bosse zu 20 was ich sowas von Gilden unfreundlich finde


----------



## advanced08 (6. April 2009)

irgend was mit trolle in gzundrak...


----------



## Nexarius (6. April 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Wieso glauben so viele das mit 3.3 schon Arthas kommt er soll doch das WotLK Sunwell werden also der Schluss des Addons wäre dann ja 3.7 ,8 oder 9 wahrscheinlicher als 3.3.





Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass es mehr als 3.3 gibt. Warum? Weil es Zeit für die Verkündung des neuen WoW Addons ist, bzw. das Addon Vorrang hat.

Für mich erscheint es plausibel, 3.3 und Arthas kommen zu lassen - es gab immerhin auch nur "4" Content Patches für BC. 2.4 war Sunwell.

Was sollte denn sonst noch alles kommen, in 3.2, 3.2 etc.? Nehmen wir mal ein 3.7 an, das wären 5 weitere Raidinstanzen die Blizzard machen müsste - und das meinst du ernst?

Achja, Grim Batol und Zwerge auf die Mütze geben? Nein.
Grim Batol ist in der Geschichte von Warcraft der Ort, an dem Alexstrasza gefangen gehalten wurde und zwar von Zuluhed und seinem Clan. Da ist nichts mit gegen Zwerge kämpfen undso.

Und noch einen Aspekt bekämpfen? Eher unrealistisch, ich denke auch das Malygos nicht tot ist, sondern nur geschwächt oder sowas und uns irgendwann in seiner menschlichen Form wieder begegnet.

Aspekte vollkommen auszulöschen wäre schwachsinnig und unverständlich.


----------



## Thrainan (6. April 2009)

naja mit 3.1 kommt T8, daher bin ich der festen überzeugung das 3.2 noch kein T9 bringt. Das wäre dann ja Arthas und Co.
Allerdings könnten sie T9 auch wie früher T6 auf zweipatches verteilen. Naja ich denke uns bklleibt nur Abwarten und Tee trinken. An den Klassen wird denke ich noch so einbiges geschraubt. Wer die Blueposts verfolgt liest ja immer wieder das es Änderungen gibt die man bis 3.1 nicht mehr angehen kann, aber es später machen will. 
Vor allem im PvP muss imho noch viel getan werden.


----------



## Shizo. (6. April 2009)

vielleicht was neues in den Höhlen der Zeit?


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (6. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Was sollte denn sonst noch alles kommen, in 3.2, 3.2 etc.? Nehmen wir mal ein 3.7 an, das wären 5 weitere Raidinstanzen die Blizzard machen müsste - und das meinst du ernst?



Bei Classic gab es auch 12 Patches und nicht jedes mal eine neue Raidini...


----------



## StormofDoom (6. April 2009)

Wenn bzw falls das mit Todesschwinge kommen sollte...wieso laufen dann dessen Erzfeinde, Mitglieder des Roten Drachenschwarms, vor Grim Batol auf und ab ^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Nein! Keinen Gruppen heal für Paladine oder hots. Gut, Druiden können alles (außer eine Heilung, die sofort das Ziel heilt um einen bestimmten Wert- glaube ich) und als jmd. der Heil Druiden absolut nicht leiden kann, wäre das ein Grund die Klasse zu wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heul doch nicht gleich los, das war ein Spaß Oo


----------



## pnxdome (6. April 2009)

> Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.


Ne, eher nicht. 
a) Passt das nicht ins Setting / Szenarie von WotLk
und b) könnte man da super ein neues Addon drumherum stricken. 

Und an denjenigen, dass Grim Batol nix mit Zwergen zu tun hat: Grim Batol wurde ursprünglich von Zwergen errichtet.
Später haben's sich halt Orcs drinnen bequem gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit doch gleich noch ordentlich Flugmounts gezüchtet / züchten lassen.



Die Behauptung, dass Anub'Arak der König der Neruber wäre, stimmt nicht ganz. Zitat Wowwiki:


> The former king of Azjol-Nerub


Er war der ehemalige König von Azjol-Nerub.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Trollinstanz kommt ist imho auch sehr hoch. Uldum fällt wahrscheinlich wegen Ulduar raus.( Blizzard wird wohl kaum zwei identische Instanzen [ zumindest von der Atmossphäre und dem Hintergrund gesehn ] hintereinander implementieren ),

was aber noch gar keiner von euch erwähnt hat ( glaube ich ) : eine neue "Helden"- Klasse!

Hieß es denn nicht von blizzards Seiten aus, dass da noch weitere folgen werden?
Wäre doch eine optimale Gelegenheit!


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. April 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> Bei Classic gab es auch 12 Patches und nicht jedes mal eine neue Raidini...



Aber fast immer ^^
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...nted/index.html
kannst dus nach lesen

MfG


----------



## Shizo. (6. April 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> was aber noch gar keiner von euch erwähnt hat ( glaube ich ) : eine neue "Helden"- Klasse!
> 
> Hieß es denn nicht von blizzards Seiten aus, dass da noch weitere folgen werden?
> Wäre doch eine optimale Gelegenheit!



Ich denk neue HDZ Instanz und/oder ne neue Rasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

dudu haben instant heal^^


----------



## Tontof (6. April 2009)

Also ich hoffe es kommt ne neue Spinnen ini mit Anub´arak als Endboss, der nachdem man ihn gelegt hat von Arthas wiederbelebt worden ist, oder ne Troll ini.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. April 2009)

TomBombadil schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wird kommen?



das flugmout für hexer und natürlich zahlreiche nerfs der inis und raids


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das flugmout für hexer und natürlich zahlreiche nerfs der inis und raids


Welches Flugmount? Warum sollten Hexer ein spezielles bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (6. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Anub'Arak ist in einer 5er Ini gekillt worden- der erste Boss in Naxx ist schon stärker als er, und war nicht König der Neruber oder sonst was.
> Ich denke, es gibt stärkere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fail.
deathwing wird wohl kaum kommen, da er atm wirklich einer DER bosse ist; stärker als malygos or whatever


----------



## Mitzy (6. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Heul doch nicht gleich los, das war ein Spaß Oo


Da muss jmd. Noch den Unterschied zwischen “heulen” und “Einleitung zu einem miesen Witz” lernen…Aber meinen weiteren Kommentar spare ich mir einfach mal lieber, ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten. 



quik schrieb:


> > Anub'Arak ist in einer 5er Ini gekillt worden- der erste Boss in Naxx ist schon stärker als er, und war nicht König der Neruber oder sonst was.
> > Ich denke, es gibt stärkere
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich ja auch so, aber, warum zitierst du meinen Post? *irgendwie nix versteh* Nich böse gemeint, bin nur neugierig.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum sollten Hexer ein spezielles bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gegenfrage; warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> gegenfrage; warum nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von mir aus sollten sie jeder Klasse ein spezielles spendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu sollten sie dann aber mal die Community befragen bevor wieder so´n gerupftes Huhn wie beim DK rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (6. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Aber fast immer ^^
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...nted/index.html
> kannst dus nach lesen
> 
> MfG


Ich brauchs nicht nachlesen, ich war live dabei.

Ich meine nur es könnten auch Sachen wie neuer PvP-Content oder sehr wahrscheinlich neue Klassen kommen.


----------



## TbD (6. April 2009)

Ich wett was wenn Arthas i wann kommt kämpfste gegen ihn dann kommt jemand der dir hilft z. B. Tirion Fordring und kurz bevor er stirb verpisst er sich auf irgend einen geheimnisvollen kontinent und hinterlässt ne kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> das glaubst du nicht wirklich immer noch, oder? =D



Blizzard ist eine Aktiengesellschaft. Meinst Du wirklich, das die bei der Veröffentlichung ihrer Quartalszahlen ihre Einkommensbasis falsch angeben? Die 1,5 Millionen zahlenden Kunden sind garantiert echt, denn deren Zahlungen lassen sich auf Blizzards Nonten wiederfinden.


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. April 2009)

Meine Vermutung ist ja,dass einige Portale im Wymrruhtempel vlt auch für das nächste add-on geschlossen bleiben,um so vlt zu gewährleisten,dassder Kontinent auch im nächsten lvl bereich besucht bleibt.
(Kennt man ja vom HDZ -system und wird man vlt noch bei Grim Batol kennen)
Blizzard wird sich einige Spielräume und leeräume für erweiterungen lassen. (Zb. Auch das Startgebiet der DKs,das ein vom platz her immer schon möglich war.


Was vlt in vergessenheit geraten ist...es gibt verschieden instanzportale in azzeroth,die noch nicht implementiert sind:
Im  Süden von Winterspring nach Mount Hyjal, das Uldum südlich von Tanaris usw.

Also viel platz für viel content und ich würd meinen,dass man für 3.2 seeeehr weit spekulieren kann. Muss nicht unbedingt etwas logisches sein. Aber vlt ist 3.2. auch nur ein großes Event wie zb. AQ-Event


----------



## Rootii (6. April 2009)

TbD schrieb:


> Ich wett was wenn Arthas i wann kommt kämpfste gegen ihn dann kommt jemand der dir hilft z. B. Tirion Fordring und kurz bevor er stirb verpisst er sich auf irgend einen geheimnisvollen kontinent und hinterlässt ne kiste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder wir werden alle sterben :x


----------



## taess (6. April 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Und außerdem- Gruppenheal und Hots würden zu dem Pala nich passen[...]



das war ja wohl nix, mich würde das überhaupt nicht wundern... beim bären war es auch altbewehrt nen riesen hp und rüssi puffer zu haben den er ab 3.1 nicht mehr haben wird... also erzähl hier pls nichts davon was nicht passt. wird einfach passend gemacht


----------



## pnxdome (6. April 2009)

quik schrieb:


> fail.
> deathwing wird wohl kaum kommen, da er atm wirklich einer DER bosse ist; stärker als malygos or whatever



Öhm, Quelle? 
Prinzipiell sind ( oder sollten ) die Drachenschwärme gleicher Macht erfahren haben. ABER: Da wir alle wissen, dass die Drachenaspekte von je einem Titanen einen Teil der Macht übernommen haben, könnte man auch behaupten, dass Nozdormu der Stärkste Mächtigste ist, da er seine Kräfte von Aman'Thul, den ältesten der Titanen und Bruder von Sargeras bekommen hat. 



> He is the leader of the Pantheon and brother to Sargeras [...]
> Aman&#8217;Thul rules the Pantheon &#8212; the titan high council. He is the oldest and wisest of his ancient race.





> Aman'Thul blessed Nozdormu [...]



Quelle: WowWiki - Aman'Thul  ( Siehe Überschrift: " On Azeroth ")

Und P.s: Nur, weil man Malygos besiegt hat, heißt das nicht, dass er auch tot ist ! :-)

BTT: Jop, eine weitere Instanz in der Chamber of aspects wäre ebenfalls denkbar. Fraglich nur, welcher genau? Man hat effektiv keinen Grund gegen rote Drachen zu kämpfen. Gegen grüne Drachen wird man ( denke ich ) irgendwann im Emerald Dream kämpfen. 
Gegen Bronze-Drachen hat man auch keinen Grund, und blaue Drachen (...), naja, der Anführer wurde ja bereits geschlagen, aber läge trotzdem am Nähesten.

Edit:

Man kann aber natürlich behaupten, dass Neltharions / Deathwings Armee einfach viel größer / mächtiger ist - er selbst ist aber imho gleichgesinnt


----------



## Nexarius (6. April 2009)

Achso, Classic hatte auch 12 Content Patches... super Aussage.

Wie kannst du Classic mit einem Addon vergleichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in einem Addon wird es mit 100% Sicherheit keinen Content Patch ohne Raidinstanz geben.

Der Großteil der BC / WotLK Content Patches sind immer nur Lückenfüller fürs nächste Addon gewesen. Wobei mich das schon fürchtet, 2.4 kam 6 Monate vor WotLK, wie das mit WotLK fürs nächste Addon wird... das graust mich wieder 6 Monate oder sogar mehr mit einem Content Patch zuzubringen... 

Abwarten.


----------



## Maine- (6. April 2009)

worüber ich mich freuen würde wäre so ne ini wie ZA man man das war geil mit den time events usw


----------



## MastergamEr18 (6. April 2009)

Hmm ich glaube da könnte der Azshara Krater als BG kommen. Und noch eine Raidini die jetzt bei WotLK zur Story passt. z.B Uldum! Hier hab was intressantes bei den Namen der Inis. (Uld)aman,(Uld)um und (Uld)uar!  Also wenn ich das so sehe glaube ich das (Uld)um kommt, weil das im Moment passt. Und ich denke das Grim Batol mit 3.3 kommt wegen Neltharion (Heißt auch Todesschwinge)!Er is auch König des schwarzen Drachenschwarms denke ich mal. 3.2 kommt (Uld)um und 3.3 Grim Batol


----------



## MastergamEr18 (6. April 2009)

Hier Zul Drakkuru oder Zul Drakkaru(I) ^^ Wie bei Aman(i)


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (6. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Achso, Classic hatte auch 12 Content Patches... super Aussage.
> 
> Wie kannst du Classic mit einem Addon vergleichen?
> 
> ...



Bei 2.2 kam nur Sprachchat raus.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. April 2009)

Necrot schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Das Grim Batol als nächste Raidinstanz kommen wird mit Todeschwinge als Endboss.




Deathwing kommt eher als Letztes den der ist definitiv stärker als Arthas 

Mein Tip Uldum(5er) u ein neuer Flügel im Wyrmruhtempel wo es wieder gegen einen Zwielichtdrachen geht

u bestimmt die eine Fraktion mit Quests

u Drachen tip ich nicht da die meist in Inis dropen


----------



## Nexarius (6. April 2009)

cRiTiAs13 schrieb:


> Bei 2.2 kam nur Sprachchat raus.




Gut keine Raidinstanz, dafür Ogrila sowie die Himmelswachen der Shatari - oder kamen die mit 2.1 schon?
Außerdem gab es in BC wesentlich mehr Content, als es ihn jetzt gibt, in WotLK

BC: Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon, SSC, TK, MH und BT ( das dürften alle bis 2.3 gewesen sein )
WotLK: Naxxramas, Sartharion, Malygos, Ulduar 

In BC hattest du einen Haufen zu tun, in WotLK ist es garnichts.

Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit Neltharion? : ) Wieso sollte man gegen ihn kämpfen müssen, und wieso dann in WotLK?


----------



## lokker (6. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Gut keine Raidinstanz, dafür Ogrila sowie die Himmelswachen der Shatari - oder kamen die mit 2.1 schon?
> Außerdem gab es in BC wesentlich mehr Content, als es ihn jetzt gibt, in WotLK
> 
> BC: Karazhan, Gruul, Magtheridon, SSC, TK, MH und BT ( das dürften alle bis 2.3 gewesen sein )
> ...



SSC, TK, MH und BT kamen doch auch erst mit einem Patch dazu oder? Also darfst du die net mitzählen^^


----------



## Rador61 (6. April 2009)

Ich tippe auch auf eine Neruberinstanz, hoffe allerdings auch das die Vampire (solche wie Prinz Keleseth) auch noch eine eigene inni kriegen.


----------



## Micro(welle) (6. April 2009)

Ich würde auf nen neruber raid tippen und sowas wie zul'aman vllt noch 
Außerdem wäre es coll wenn man sich noch frostyrms als reitire holen könnte zb wie mit den netherdrachen in bc


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. April 2009)

Tontof schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe es kommt ne neue Spinnen ini mit Anub´arak als Endboss, der nachdem man ihn gelegt hat von Arthas wiederbelebt worden ist, oder ne Troll ini.



glaub ich nicht.. anoob'arak ist wie der name schon sagt "a noob" und passt einfach nicht zu ner raid instanz.. und warum sollte er wiederbelebt werden wenn er doch scheinbar so unnütz ist, dass man ihn in ne 5er steckt und er dabei die gleiche herausforderung darstellt wie der versuch eines normalgesunden menschens zu atmen.



> Ich tippe auch auf eine Neruberinstanz, hoffe allerdings auch das die Vampire (solche wie Prinz Keleseth) auch noch eine eigene inni kriegen.



ja, das würde mir auch sehr gefallen.. mir hat ja auch schon der tenris Mirkblood oder wie der hieß aus dem karazhan event mit der gitarren-axt gefallen


----------



## Sundal (6. April 2009)

Ich habe mal bei buffed geguckt und das gefunden ich habe keine ahnung ob es stimmt aber es hört sich plausibel und nach blizz an sieht selbst.[/b][/u]

Es gibt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten folgende Liste(die wurde bereits vor Burning Crusade gepostet):
Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Stupidea24 (6. April 2009)

hm...ich würde sagen bei patch 3.2 kommen überflüssige spekulationen was denn nu im patch 3.4 drin is.


Sry aber halte ich für ein bisschen über jetzt schon nen spekulatius zu backen


----------



## nirvanager1 (6. April 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Oder ne noch besser. Mit 3.2 kommt heraus das Blizzard und Arthas euch beschissen haben. Das worauf ihr steht ist nicht Nordend nein weit gefehelt. Es ist Takatukaland von fleissigen Malern weiß angestrichen. In Wahrheit habt ihr nur Hologramme besiegt (was den Schwierigkeitsgrad erklärt) und in Wahrheit kommt Arthas erst mit Patch 7.7 im Jahre 2028. Vor Christus versteht sich. Ja ich schreibe dies um meinen Post Counter hochzutreiben und Nein ich bin nicht aus der Klapse geflohen.Noch nicht.



made my day xD


----------



## Ratrix (6. April 2009)

> Ich habe mal bei buffed geguckt und das gefunden ich habe keine ahnung ob es stimmt aber es hört sich plausibel und nach blizz an sieht selbst.[/b][/u]
> 
> Es gibt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten folgende Liste(die wurde bereits vor Burning Crusade gepostet):
> Draenor Set
> ...




Wenn das Stimmen würde dann hätte man sich die Blizzcon sparen können in all den Jahren , wo man die Addons vorgestellt hat.

MFG Ratrix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietziboy (6. April 2009)

Ich tippe ja auf Uldum.. Der ein oder andere wird sich vielleicht noch an die Questreihe erinnern, die bei den Platinplatten in Uldaman anfängt, man erfährt dass es sich hierbei um einen Schlüssel handelt und dass es für Uldum auch einen gibt. Allerdings hat man keinerlei Hinweis wo dieser sein könnte, und so endet die Questreihe. Und ich habs so im Urin dass irgendwo in Ulduar der Schlüssel rumliegt ^^

Zur Erinnerung: Uldum ist dort wo die Schöpfer rumexperimentiert haben / immernoch rumexperimentieren, also auf Orks oder Zombies wird man da sicher nicht treffen ^^ Vielleicht so ne Art hochgezüchtete Superrasse, die perfekt sein sollte aber dann durchgedreht ist (bei den Irdenen lief ja auch nicht alles glatt..). Also ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich bin schon am rumsabbern ;D


----------



## Rhokan (6. April 2009)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Wenn das Stimmen würde dann hätte man sich die Blizzcon sparen können in all den Jahren , wo man die Addons vorgestellt hat.
> 
> MFG Ratrix
> 
> ...



Wieso "würde"? Bis jetzt hat die Liste alles ziemlich exakt vorraus gesagt. Und im vorraus: ja, es gibt sie schon _mindestens_ seit BC, früher musst du jemand andres als mich fragen


----------



## wass'n? (6. April 2009)

Blödsinniger Thread. Genau so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über das Wetter in Jahren am Sonntag.


----------



## lokker (6. April 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Blödsinniger Thread. Genau so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über das Wetter in Jahren am Sonntag.



so Spekulationen sind immer noch besser als irgendwelche Flamethreads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (6. April 2009)

Man merkt: Es sind Ferien.      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (6. April 2009)

mh hab keine ahnung was kommen könnte, is ja noch ne menge angekündigt(uldum etc)

worauf ich nur wieder hoffe is so was nettes wie in bc die allseits gehassliebte insel queldanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (6. April 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Man merkt: Es sind Ferien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo hast recht, sonst müsstest du ja im moment hausaufgaben machen .... ne aber mal ehrlich was ist an dem Thread auszusetzen?


----------



## l33r0y (6. April 2009)

Ich Tip auf 'nen neues Bg und der zusammenschluss von engl. und deutschen Servern auf dem Schlachtfeld.
'Ne Neruber Raidinstanz 10er und 25er halt ich auch nicht für unwarscheinlich.
Deathwing wird wohl erst im nächsten Addon lootbar sein.


----------



## NarYethz (6. April 2009)

ich hoff es kommt endlich ein balance im pvp, denn ich ein pala, der sich selbst dauernd durch instants heilen kann, der gruppe mana wiederherstellen kann und nebenher noch absurden dmg macht is einfach nur lächerlich.. spielt der sohn vom blizz-chef jetz nen pala?
mfg


----------



## Decline (6. April 2009)

> Also ich denke , dass eine Neruberinstanz kommt. Weil dann kann man sozusagen den Weg zum Lich King als Instanz Reihe ansehen.
> Und die Endbosse sind immer die Leute die zwischen einem und dem Lich King stehen.



Bin ich der einzige der dabei an Arthas denkt wie er mit einer Prinzessin aus dem rechten Bildschirmrand springt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (6. April 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> SSC, TK, MH und BT kamen doch auch erst mit einem Patch dazu oder? Also darfst du die net mitzählen^^





Und mit welchem Patch kamen die? Ich dachte SSC / FDS wären von Anfang an mit dabei gewesen, BT kam mit 3.1 - Ulduar hab ich ja deswegen bei dem anderen auch dazu gezählt.


----------



## Visssion (6. April 2009)

es gibt aber einige server, die leider nicht mehr so oft besucht werden :/ guldan is meiner meinung nach einer davon voll am aussterben -.-


----------



## Kentoff (6. April 2009)

Ob Uldum , was neues im Wyrmruhtempel , ne neue Gundrak ini oder Neruber ini -> Scheiß drauf 
Blizz soll endlich neue Rassen rausbringen oder wie nen Vorposter schon gesagt hat endlich mal ne Neue insel von Quel'danas nur für 80er und nen neuen Weltboss aber keinen Drachen sondern nen Untoten und den dann im Vorgebirge des Hügellands platzieren (Südwestlich) auf dieser Insel namens Fegefeuerinsel da rennen doch alles 65 Elite rum die Untod sind perfekter ort für nen Weltboss finde ich
oder auf der Blutmythosinsel is auch so ne Elite insel da nen weltboss hin setzen und in den Düstermarschen gibs auch ne Eliteinsel voller Hydras da kann auch einer hin


----------



## WoWFreak84 (6. April 2009)

Avane schrieb:


> Es kommt 100% sowas wie Zul Aman und wenn man Timed schafft gibt es einen Bären ;o



Damit könntest du recht haben. In Nordend gibt es noch einen Bereich der Verschlossen ist. In der Beta war auch schon die Rede von der Raid-Ini Zul'Drak (Die hieß so). So wurde aber nicht für die Beta freigegeben zum Testen. Ich glaube daher stark daran das in Zul'Drak der Rießen Tempel (hinter Gun'Drak) die Raid-Ini ist, nur halt noch verschloßen.
Also weitere Raid-Ini bietet sich allerdings auch natürlich die Eiskronen-Zitadelle an, die wird aber vorraussichtlich einen bist 2 Content-Patches vor dem nächsten Addon geöffnet.

Zul'Drak Tempel (eventuelle Raid-Ini) http://mapwow.com/northrend/?lng3=27.20764...7003&zoom=8

Grim Batol, Uldum und sogar Hyjal (das Gebiet ist voll ausgebaut, aber nicht begehbar, ich rede nicht von der Tempel der Zeit Variante) sind potenzielle Kanidaten.

Hyjal hier zu sehen http://mapwow.com/?lng2=-75.03662109375&am...1167&zoom=6

Naja mal sehen was kommt.

Achja ich weiß nicht wer es noch mit bekommen hat. Jeder denk ich kennt Zul'Aman.
Wer mal durch das Gebiet Immersangwald läuft, kommt ebenfalls an ein rießen Tor vorbei wo ebenfalls viele Trolle sind.
Auch da ist ein Portal dahinter. Ob das quasi Zul'Aman 2.0 wird???

Rießen Tor im Immersang Wald http://mapwow.com/?lng2=85.75653076171875&...2822&zoom=9


----------



## WoWFreak84 (6. April 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Ob Uldum , was neues im Wyrmruhtempel , ne neue Gundrak ini oder Neruber ini -> Scheiß drauf
> Blizz soll endlich neue Rassen rausbringen oder wie nen Vorposter schon gesagt hat endlich mal ne Neue insel von Quel'danas nur für 80er und nen neuen Weltboss aber keinen Drachen sondern nen Untoten und den dann im Vorgebirge des Hügellands platzieren (Südwestlich) auf dieser Insel namens Fegefeuerinsel da rennen doch alles 65 Elite rum die Untod sind perfekter ort für nen Weltboss finde ich
> oder auf der Blutmythosinsel is auch so ne Elite insel da nen weltboss hin setzen und in den Düstermarschen gibs auch ne Eliteinsel voller Hydras da kann auch einer hin



Tut mir leid aber Blutmythosinsel ist doch keine Elite Insel, das ist das zweite Gebiet der Dranei's ... für Leute im Level 10-20.
Neue Weltbosse wären nicht schlecht.^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (6. April 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Blödsinniger Thread. Genau so sinnvoll wie eine Diskussion über das Wetter in Jahren am Sonntag.



der erste sonntag im april im jahr 2039 wird glaub ich regnerisch sein oder zumindest bewölkt....


----------



## Nexarius (6. April 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Ob Uldum , was neues im Wyrmruhtempel , ne neue Gundrak ini oder Neruber ini -> Scheiß drauf
> Blizz soll endlich neue Rassen rausbringen oder wie nen Vorposter schon gesagt hat endlich mal ne Neue insel von Quel'danas nur für 80er und nen neuen Weltboss aber keinen Drachen sondern nen Untoten und den dann im Vorgebirge des Hügellands platzieren (Südwestlich) auf dieser Insel namens Fegefeuerinsel da rennen doch alles 65 Elite rum die Untod sind perfekter ort für nen Weltboss finde ich
> oder auf der Blutmythosinsel is auch so ne Elite insel da nen weltboss hin setzen und in den Düstermarschen gibs auch ne Eliteinsel voller Hydras da kann auch einer hin




Die Hydras, auf der Insel Alcaz, waren da, weil man auf die Insel für die AQ Öffnungsquest musste - da ist Dr. Weevil ( damals nen Boss, jetzt geht der vielleicht zu 2-3 ) von dem du einen Teil von Drachisch für Dummis bekommst.

Trollinstanzen wären sicher möglich - Gundrak sowie die Feste Draktharon sind riesige Gebilde wo man locker eine Raidinstanz reinpacken könnte - eben wie ZG oder ZA. Was ich schön finde, wäre etwas im Kristallsangwald ( Sinn im Moment? - 0 ). 

Uldum / Grim Batol sind meiner Meinung nach Teil des neuen Addons.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (6. April 2009)

Sundal schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei buffed geguckt und das gefunden ich habe keine ahnung ob es stimmt aber es hört sich plausibel und nach blizz an sieht selbst.[/b][/u]
> 
> Es gibt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten folgende Liste(die wurde bereits vor Burning Crusade gepostet):
> Draenor Set
> ...



Und zum dritten ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sagt das die Liste dem entspricht was kommt??
Blizz verät nie was kommt.
Auf der Liste fehlt so und so das Sonnenbrunnenplateau, Quel'Thalas gibs nicht, The Deadlands gibt auch nicht.

Allerdings wärs schon denkbar das was der art neues kommt.

Schön wärs wenns zumindest wenns mit dem nächsten Addon die in der Liste erwähnten 2 Startgebiete einführt, was auch neue Rassen bedeuten kann. ^^


----------



## (xp!zZ@x) (6. April 2009)

Also ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben denke ich auch, dass sowas wie Zul'Drak kommen wird, ich mein Classic wars ZG, BC wars ZA und Wotlk dann halt... ZD^^
Das mit dem Ding unterm Wyrmruhtempel muss nix heißen, ich meine in SW z.B. gibts immer noch nen Instanztor und keiner weiß was dahinter ist/kommen wird..
Eiskronenzitadelle würde ich auch so auf 1-2 Patches vorm nächsten Addon einschätzen, ist quasi wie Illidan von BC, wobei man aber beachten muss, dass danach auch noch Kil'Jaeden mit seinem Sunwell Plateau kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mir allerdings wünschen würde, wären Belohnungen für die ganzen Erfolgspunkte wie z.B. Mounts, ich mein nur zum E-Penis-Vergleich kannst ja wohl ned gedacht sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (7. April 2009)

Sundal schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei buffed geguckt und das gefunden ich habe keine ahnung ob es stimmt aber es hört sich plausibel und nach blizz an sieht selbst.[/b][/u]
> 
> Es gibt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten folgende Liste(die wurde bereits vor Burning Crusade gepostet):
> Draenor Set
> ...


 ?!
Was genau hat das jetzt mit Patch 3.2 zu tun? Das ist schon wieder ein Schritt weiter, beim nächsten Addon ( Und die Liste klingt übrigens in der Tat sehr plausibel, auch wenn sie die ein oder anderen Macken hat. )


----------



## PJam (7. April 2009)

Ich sag Raid inze Festung Utgarde^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. April 2009)

Es wird Arthas kommen damit die elendige Flamerei hier
aufhört fertig -.-


----------



## Baddi18 (7. April 2009)

fliegende affen...


----------



## Doubletimer (7. April 2009)

lass dich überraschen und schau in den 95808502945 anderen threads zu dem thema nach


----------



## kljba (7. April 2009)

was geht mir das auf den Nerv. Alles muss immer schneller gehen und am besten wird alles 2 Jahre preisgegeben damit man sich dann darüber aufregen kann.
Leute, es ist ein Spiel. Seht es doch einfach auch als dieses. Lasst Euch doch überraschen.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Blizz soll endlich neue Rassen rausbringen



neue Rassen?? Warum??

durch die Einführung der Draeneis und Blutelfen reicht das mal ne weile. Da wär die Einführung von Gildenhäuser ja sinnvoller.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kentoff (7. April 2009)

hab ja nicht gesagt Dass Blutythos selber ne Elite insel is aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist im Osten eine Insel die ist auch voller Elitemobs aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht
Neue Rassen solln die neu rausbringen weil mir die andern auffn nerv gehen , z.B. als Bc raus kam da ham die Draenei die fähigkeit bekommen dass Juwelierskünste erhöht sind warum dann nicht mit einer neuen Rasse inschriften erhöhen? und neue Rassen wärn doch au cool z.B. ne Heldenrasse (ne Valkyr z.B. aber in Menschlicher form) die sich gegen den Lichking stellt horde ist dann die Valkyr rötlicher und bei den Alli's sieht etwas blau aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (7. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ne Azjol Instanz könnte man ausschließen.Da Anub'Arak ja einfach mal so inner 5er instanz verheizt wurde.
> Ich würde sagen lassen wir uns überraschen



Ich erinner mich an Kael'thas.Der Stand auch in TDM und Auge also mich würde es nicht wundern wenn er als Todesnerub (Vom Lich wiedererweckt) irgendwo wieder auftaucht ^^

Deathwing glaub ich auf keinen fall... Das passt grad nicht zum Thema Nordend ^^ (Wobei ich auch noch glaube das Deathwing stärker ist als der Lichking)

Eine Raidini aller MC unterm Wyrmruhtempel wo es von Drachen nur so Wimmelt wo die ganzen Eier und so gehortet werden wäre sau nobel^^ und bitte mit schwierigkeitsgrad AQ40^^ und bitte bitte mit Pre Q *fleh*

Ansonsten lass ich mich mal Überraschen ^^


----------



## Deathgnom (7. April 2009)

Ich Tipp auf Housing des wäre einfach besser als so ne olle Raid INstanze.


----------



## Lothron-Other (7. April 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> die sollen den pvp content erweitern
> vielleicht würde ich dan sogar nochmal anfangen



Finde die Idee net schlecht.
Raid-Inis da kann viel passieren lasst euch doch einfach überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (7. April 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Hoffentlcih das nächste addon :>




*lol*


----------



## DLo (7. April 2009)

/vote 4 Housing, das man mit Erfolgspunkten bezahlen kann, weil durch Erfolge bekommt man ja schon genug Mounts. Aber dann beim Housing auch die Möglichkeit einer Wohnung für 2 (auch 3, oder4^^), also praktisch ne WG. Also dann als konkretes Beispiel, dass cih mit meinem Kumpel ne (etwas kleine) fette Festung aufbaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juicebag (7. April 2009)

Bitte nicht schon wieder ne Troll-Instanz. *würg*


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2009)

Warum redet ihr jetzt schon von 3.2?
Es ist noch nichtmal 3.1 heraussen...

MfG


----------



## WoWFreak84 (7. April 2009)

xxbockwurschtxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über was wir hier "Labbern" ist unsere Sache.
Für die Realm-Performance ist nicht das Patch-Team von Blizz zuständig, sondern das Tech-Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl logisch oder?


----------



## fützo (7. April 2009)

Also schon wieder ne Troll Instanz fänd ich auch herzlich einfallslos. Davon gibts ja echt genug.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen dass sie das Vrykul-Thema aufgreifen. Von dem her wäre das Utgarde Ding gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich obwohl ich jetzt nicht wüsste wo die hin sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zul Drak und Wyrmruh hören sich aber am plausibelsten an. Neruber Raid fänd ich Klasse. Das könnte sich so richtig schön ätzend gestalten, gief the Content-Block 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## WoWFreak84 (7. April 2009)

Da fehlt mir aber noch was ein. Erst vor mehr als 1 oder 2 Monaten erwähte ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard das sie an einem neuen BG arbeiten.
Ein BG oder sowas in der Art existiert sogar schon, was auch schon oft aufgegriffen wurde.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Azshara BG. Es gibt auch schon Videos von Private Servern von diesem Gebiet und in den Dateien von WoW ist es auch zu finden (muss man direkt einblick in die mpq-Dateien haben ^^).
Ebenfalls in den MPQ-Dateien kann man den Emerald Dream, Uldum, Zul'Drak Raid-Ini, Eiskrone und noch mehr finden.

Das mit dem Wyrmruhtempel ist zwar auch plausibel, aber noch meiner Meinung unwarscheinlich.
Sehr unwarscheinlich ist für mich Anub'Arak (da nur Ehmaliger König der Neruber), Neltharion (Da dann doch recht Mächtig), Neue Rasse (wäre bissl viel), Arthas (zu früh), T9-Rüstung (irgendwie schwachsinnig immer neuer Rüstungen mit jedem Patch), Irgend Ein Titan als Boss (wäre ja ganz schwachsinnig), Sageras (glaub der Boss schlechthin^^) und auf jedenfall nicht kommen wird nen neuer Kontinent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auch warscheinlich die Einführung einer neuen Heldenklasse, da bittet sich der Erz-Druide, Erz-Magier, Necromancer, Runemaster (Runemaster & Necromancer sind noch 2 weitere Hero-Klassen die Blizzard für WotLK vorgesehen hatte laut WoWWiki) an.

Laut WoWWiki hat Blizzard sich über bis zu 29 Heldenklassen nen Kopf gemacht.

Naja mal lesen was hier noch für Posts kommen.

Achja nebenbei, das zusammenlegen der BGs ist laut Blizzard für Patch 3.1 eigentlich schon geplant. ^^

Bin mir nicht sicher ob mit Patch 3.1 die Fraktion Sonnenhäscher und die Alianz-Gegen-Fraktion (weiß nicht wie sie heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mal Quests bekommen um auch bei den Ruf zu farmen. Sonst ist es für Patch 3.2 denkbar.


----------



## Recc (7. April 2009)

die sollen mal die komplette alte welt wipen ^^ alle chars starten auf 50 und dann gehts von 80-100 in azeroth nochmal von vorne los so 10 years after oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (7. April 2009)

moin,

Grundsätzlich gibt es so einige Punkte wo etwas kommen könnte.

1. Zuldrak//Gundrak Raid Troll innis haben mal Style hoch 10 wobei mir die "Nordtrolle" nicht am besten gefallen, was gegen ne Raid inni spricht ist dass 
 a. Wer soll da drinn kommen ? Die Halbgötter der Eistrolle sind ja schon in der 5er inni "verheizt" und mir ist auch kein grosser Kriegsherr der eistrolle bekannt.
 b. sind troll innis doch immer etwas "kleines" was die Spieler so nebenbei beschäftigt/beschäftigen soll
 c. passt es nicht zur "unerwarteter Contenttheorie" denn das wäre ja mal alles nur nichts neues ^^

2. Eine "Wikinger Raidinni" wäre geil, würde vom Thema her sehr gut passen. Als Ort würde sich Die Vyrkul Feste in Eiskrone anbieten (bei Jotumheim // hafen des Ansturms) was dagegen spricht ist
 a. Wer soll da der Endboss sein, der König ist tot es lebe der König ....ne nicht schon wieder ^^
 b. Ich denke eher das man mit Eiskrone einen Grossen Flügel mit mehr oder weniger lebendigen Vyrkuls haben wird da wäre es unnötig noch eine Raidinni mit der Thematik zu bringen.
 c. denke ich das uns in dieser Feste noch eine 5er inni mit dem eiskronen content patch erwartet.

3. Der Wyrmruhetempel wäre geil da Drachen einfach style haben und die geschichte der Aspekte einfach geil ist. Im Tempel selber stehen ja auch 2 wächter an einem Portel und kanalisieren sich nen Affen, wer weiss was das werden soll. Allerdings !
 a. Sämtliche Drachenfarben die noch frei sind sind eigentlich freundlich (abgesehen van blau, allerdings wer soll da noch kommen irgend ein Brutwächter? da maly tot ist kann man sich mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen)gesinnt wüsste nciht was wir da verloren haben^^
 b. Mehr kann dazu auch nicht sagen ^^

4. Grim Batol//Deathwing dafür spricht das im neuestem Buch darüber geschrieben wird, es denkt sich ja schon ziemlich mit wow aktuellem content was da so drinn steht, meistens zumindest ^^. Auch Deathwing würde gut in die aspekt sache passen. Sath ist ja sein Brutwächter für die neuen imba Drachen an denen er arbeitet. Auch würde passen das ein alter Gott in ulduar drann kommt der ja dafür verantwortlich war Das dw zu dem wurde was er ist. Event findet man in Ulduar hinweise. Eine hdz inni in der dw die Drachenseele erschafft wäre auch denkbar. Aber auch hier gilt
 a. Ich denke nicht das nach Maly ein weiterer Aspekt verheizt wird, einer pro addon reicht^^ hoffe ich.
 b. Da ja die Bedrohung durch yogg S. über das addon weitergehen soll laut blizzcast kann es gut sein das Dw und er in einer anderen Inze (grimBartol ?!) drann kommen.
 c. Offiziele Aussagen geben wieder das man sich später irgendwann mit Grim Bartol beschäftigen wird.

5. Uldum. In der Questreihe in der man dort hinmuss um diese Messungen anzustellen wird gesagt das man nicht rein kann weil man dazu was braucht ein davon ist in Uldaman und einer in Ulduar. Wäre möglich das man in eben Ulduar was erfährt, was da überhaupt los ist. Man weiss ja nciht genau ist es auch ein Gefängnis ein labor ? ne Stadt der titanen ? keine Ahnung... Würd hald gut in die Titanensache passen. Da die Bedrohung von Yogg S. ja weiter gehen soll haut er vielleicht einfach dahin ab und versucht da einen seiner Kollegen zu befreien ...weiss der Geier....
hier das was ich meine 

Der Steinbehüter von Norgannon ist der Wächter des Eingangs. Er wird den Zugang zum Areal von Uldum jedoch nur gewähren, wenn man die Platten von Uldum in einem Scheibensatz integriert hat. Man muss die Geschichte, die hinter dem Steinbehüter steckt, herausfinden, bevor man weitermachen kann. Es sieht so aus, als wären die in Uldaman gefundenen Scheiben von Norgannon nur Teile eines vollständigen Satzes - wie Schlüssel auf einem Schlüsselring. Wenn man die Platten von Uldum finden könnte, hätte man tatsächlich Zugang zum Uldum-Komplex selbst. Die Zwerge der Forscherliga sind sich demnach alle einig - die beste Vorgehensweise ist es, diese Angelegenheit erst einmal ruhen zu lassen, bis sie die Gebiete, in denen diese Scheiben versteckt liegen könnten, etwas eingrenzen können. 

Dagegen:
a. Schon wieder son titanding nach Ulduar ..ich höre viele schon wieder heulen ..... denke daher nicht das es jetz schon soweit ist.
b. Blue posts sagten zuerst das sie mit Uldum im addon planen aber nach neuesten Aussagen wirds wohl doch später kommen.

6. Nerubische Neruber Raid inni.... Das das Königreich der nerubischen Neruber grösser ist als das was wir sehen stimmt schon, allerdings hat der Gute Arthas da mächtig aufgeräumt und eigentlich liegt alles in Trümmern. Viele werden jetz sagen jaaaa aber da ist son Ding unter Eiskrone, ich bin der ansicht das das ganz einfach der Eingang war den Anub und arthas benuzt haben um vom Tiefenreich zur Zitadelle und zurück zu kommen. Die ganzen Gesichtslosen die auftauchen und in Ahnkahet unterwegs sind sind einfach nur ein zeichen das die Nerubische Kultur am Boden ist und sich in ihrer Not Yogg Saron udn den allseits Beliebten Schattenhämmern zugewandt haben. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre das die über Überraschung. Wenn sowas kommen würde.
Des weiteren ist der General in Ulduar der Chef der Gesichtslosen, deswegen eher nix. Auch denke ich nicht das Blizz nen Endboss für ne inni einbaut der nicht aus der Geschichte bekannt ist. Wer soll das denn bei den Nerubern noch sein?

Eventuell Bringen sie auch 2 inzen aus diesen Kandidaten ala bt und mh.


Zu den normalen Sachen.


Der Kristallsangwald wird mit 3.1 schon etwas belebter, ich denke das man hier eine Tagesquest insel ala Sunwell einbauen wird bzw sie noch erweitern wird.
Das Argentumturnier wird mit 3.2 fertig gestellt werden, eventuell gibts dann da auch nen frostwyrm für pveler. ala Netherschwingen.
Das der Aszahra Krater kommt halte ich erst im nächten addon für wahrscheinlich, der passt von der thematik dahin.
Eine 5er inze wird hoffentlich noch eingeführt werden eventuell mit der thematik einer der oberen Kandidaten.

3.3 wird zu 95% das Ende von Arthas und dem content werden. Schliesslich wurde das schon oft genug von den blizzboys verkündet. Jetz auf bc zu verweisen und zu sagen dawars illidan aber auch net, bringt nix denn es wurde auch nie gesagt das es illidan ist zumindest nicht von Blues.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Avane schrieb:


> Es kommt 100% sowas wie Zul Aman und wenn man Timed schafft gibt es einen Bären ;o


sowas wird bestimmt wieder kommen. 
da bin ich mir sicher...
aber is doch jetzt uninteressant, erst mal auf den patch 3.1 freuen! 
fett Ulduar raiden und so!


----------



## Altsahir (7. April 2009)

Also,

leider wird Housing wohl nicht mehr kommen, genauso wenig wie Gildenhallen oder Gildenkriege .... damit muss man sich wohl abfinden (Obwohl es ein seit Vanilla Beta versprochenes Feature von WoW ist)

Leider Leider ... 

Hier ein aktueller Blue-Post dazu (1.4.2009 Crygil) ...



> We currently have no plans to implement player housing, in the immediate future.
> 
> Unfortunately, player housing, done properly, would be a massive undertaking. It would take thousands of man hours to complete the project and thousands more to continue to support it. We simply feel, that for the time being, our resources are better spent in developing additional progression oriented content and material.



Quelle

Das wäre das einzige Feature, was *meiner Meinung nach* (Das muss ja anderen Meinungen nicht entsprechen) in WoW noch fehlt.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (7. April 2009)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> 3.3 wird zu 95% das Ende von Arthas und dem content werden. Schliesslich wurde das schon oft genug von den blizzboys verkündet. Jetz auf bc zu verweisen und zu sagen dawars illidan aber auch net, bringt nix denn es wurde auch nie gesagt das es illidan ist zumindest nicht von Blues.



Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffed selbst schrieb so im Dezember 2008 den Artikel "Der World-of-Warcraft-Ausblick 2009"
Auf Platz 3 war folgende Sätze vermerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Platz 3: Das große Geheimnis in Patch 3.2
> 
> Keiner weiß, was Blizzard nach dem Ulduar-Schlachtzug (siehe Platz 9) für uns in petto hat: Wir orakeln an dieser Stelle mal über zwei verlockende Instanz-Erweiterungen: Redaktionsfavorit #1 heißt Grim Batol. In dem (bald auch in Deutschland erhältlichen) WoW-Roman Night of the Dragon dreht sich alles um die ehemalige Zwergenfeste im Osten des Sumpflands. Uldum, das ist die Titanen-Instanz hinter den großen Toren im südlichen Tanaris. Wie Grim Batol steht auch dieser Bereich seit langer Zeit auf der Wunschliste der Blizzard-Mitarbeiter – allerdings ergab sich nie die Zeit dazu, sie umzusetzen. Auf der Games Convention 2007 erwähnte Jeff Kaplan noch, bisher keine Pläne zu haben, diese Bereiche in Wrath of the Lich King zu veröffentlichen.



Auf Platz 1 stand folgendes



> Platz 1: Endgegner Arthas
> 
> Fast fünf Jahre nach der Warcraft-3-Erweiterung The Frozen Throne  steht uns bald der Kampf gegen den fiesen Vatermörder und Geißelgeneral bevor. Laut Lead Designer Jeff Kaplan wird der Kampf mit dem Kapitel mit dem letzten Content-Update von Wrath of the Lich King ins Spiel eingebaut – vermutlich mit Patch 3.4 oder 3.5. Hoffen wir, dass sich der vorläufige WoW-Endkampf nicht durch die Entwicklungszeit der Content-Patches dazwischen allzu weit verschiebt. Denn, wie gesagt: Diese Abreibung ist längst fällig!



Ich gehe davon aus das Jeff Kaplan, das mit der Vermutung um Patch 3.4 oder 3.5 raus gehauen hat. ^^


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (7. April 2009)

WoWFreak84 schrieb:


> Fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In diesem 'Interview wurde auch gesagt dasss ulduar mit relase da sein wird und naja da wars nicht ..., es wurde im amy forum auch schon gesagt das nach ulduar nur noch 1 grosser patch rauskommt und dann arthas vor der tür steht.

aber wenn buffed selbst das schreibt dann will ich mal nichts dagegen sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (7. April 2009)

Hab mir mal die mühe gemacht 

http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/09/08/icecr...-content-patch/

achja .... FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (7. April 2009)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die mühe gemacht
> 
> http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/09/08/icecr...-content-patch/
> 
> ...



Dir is aber aufgefallen das deine News älter sind als meine oder?
Nebenbei musst du den Text genauer lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Text steht :
(Grob übersetzt)

- Eiskronen Zitadelle ist nicht sofort begehbar 
- bis dahin werden wir andere Dinge bereitstellen
- Lake Wintergrasp, 5 Man-Instanzen, Naxx und _*Zul'Drak*_ werden bis da hin geöffnet sein/ bereit stehen
- alle die auf einen Kampf mit dem Lichkönig warten müssen sich noch gedulden bis zum Eiskrone-Content-Patch
- niemand will den Content gleich in der Warth-Box (Verkaufsfassung bestimmt gemeint) sehen
- last uns mehr Zeit für den Content der mit der Erweiterung (Aktuelle Erweiterung gemeint) kommt

So da steht nix von das Eiskrone mit Patch 3.3 kommt. Nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was da geklärt wird ist nur das Eiskronen nen eigenen Patch bekommt.
Falls du aber auf "(likely 3.1 or 3.2, if we had to guess)" ansprechen willst, muss ich dir leider sagen das es hier nur als Schätzung gilt.
Da die News aber von dir von September 08 sind wo noch nicht mal WotLK released war, würd ich mal sagen das, soviel nicht mehr dran ist. ^^

Neben bei ist seit Beta anfang schon klar gewesen das Ulduar nicht mehr in die Release-Fassung kommt.

Wer übrigens gerade fleißig auf den Test-Realm raidet, wird voraussichtlich doch schon einige Dinge über das Content Update 3.2 erfahren. Man muss nur genau lesen, hören und verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach öfter amyforum lesen, oder betaforum oder oder oder mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. 
Das Ulduar in der Beta nicht zugänglich war musst du nicht sagen denn wir haben jeden Beta tag nach nem Naxxraid versucht und gewartet.

http://www.scrollsoflore.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3629

http://www.curse.com/articles/wow-en-news/289958.aspx

Dort heisst es 

3.1 -- the first major content patch of the expansion, which is already done according to Kaplan -- will release the Ulduar 10 and 25-person raid instances, with 3.2 containing that secret surprise raid instance, and 3.3 likely being the patch that introduces Icecrown Citadel.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (7. April 2009)

http://wow.gamona.de/2008/11/22/wotlk-ist-...z-in-patch-3-2/

http://www.elbenwald.de/news.php?news=n294...zzcon-2008.html

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli..._Lich_King.html




hier mal auf deutsch ist dann nicht so schwer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auch das argument das der buffed beitrag hier frischer ist zieht nicht wirklich ich vertrau da leiber den NUSA postings
Auch im wiki http://www.wowwiki.com/Raid steht nichts von der buffed theorie, und die werdens schon wissen aber vielleicht hast du recht und der buffed satelit kriegt exclusive infos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (7. April 2009)

Ich hoffe auf viele kleine neue Funitems. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. April 2009)

Wäre toll, wenn mal neue 5er Inis kommen würden, damals bei BC wars auch langweilig, und dann kam endlich die Terrasse der Magister - welche nach ner Woche auch wieder langweilig war...^^

EDIT: Danke an Chronic, lag ich ja sogar Richtig mit meinem Wunsch^^ 
Ich find diese 3-Patch Taktik nebenbei doof, weil zwischen jedem Patch ca. 4 Monate unterschied liegen, und der letzte Patch entsprechend lange auf den Server ist bis dann endlich das neue Addon kommt.


----------



## Mobmap (7. April 2009)

Wie wäre es denn damit erstmal auf 3.1 zu warten selbst da steht ja noch nicht alles fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (7. April 2009)

WoWFreak84 schrieb:


> Und zum dritten ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Liste gab es schon weit vor BC ... BC und WOTLK wurden fast komplett richtig vorhergesagt. 
Quel'Thalas = Immersangwald, Geisterlande und Sonnenbrunnenplateau.


----------



## loraywow (7. April 2009)

In 3.2 werden die BGs aufgewertet, XP in BGs, Competition in BGs etc...


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (7. April 2009)

loraywow schrieb:


> In 3.2 werden die BGs aufgewertet, XP in BGs, Competition in BGs etc...



Wurde zwar schonmal angekündigt, aber wurde auch schon gesagt, dass das mit 3.2 kommt?


----------



## Undead Secret (7. April 2009)

ich hoffe man kann mit 3.2 endlich druidenformen visuell anpassen :>


----------



## WoWFreak84 (7. April 2009)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> http://wow.gamona.de/2008/11/22/wotlk-ist-...z-in-patch-3-2/
> 
> http://www.elbenwald.de/news.php?news=n294...zzcon-2008.html
> 
> ...



Ja Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja lassen wir uns überraschen wann nun Eiskrone kommt ^^
Ich bin der immer noch der Meinung nacht Patch 3.3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber egal ^^

Was mich aber auch interessiert is das Thema (und Titel) des nächsten Addons. Bitte kommt nicht wieder mit der Liste -.-
Da fehlt ja schon recht guter Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Patch 3.2 wird bestimmt ne gute Überraschung ^^

Blizz sagte eins "Im nächsten Addon kommt was, was selbst Insider nicht erwarten würden.", das würd ich schon für Patch 3.2 so sehen ^^
Den Spruch hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht, sondern ist in einem Interview mit Jeff Kaplan mal gefallen.


----------



## cRiTiAs13 (7. April 2009)

WoWFreak84 schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch interessiert is das Thema (und Titel) des nächsten Addons. Bitte kommt nicht wieder mit der Liste -.-
> Da fehlt ja schon recht guter Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Southern Isles" oder sowas ähnlcih mit Insel war das, dann kommen auch schwimmende Mounts. Quelle weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

BG´s aufwerten - wozu? Wir spielen ein Spiel, in dem PvP weder Balance noch ein großen Sinn besitzt. Außerdem kam mit Tausendwinter schon genug PvP.
( Meine Meinung )


Ebenso finde ich es Unsinn, wenn da erzählt wird das Arthas mit 3.4 oder 3.5 kommt - nehmen wir an, Blizzard bringt mit WotLK echt 5 Große Patches - ein Patch ohne Raidinstanz ( was eigentlich Schwachsinn wäre, da die Spieler dann 3-4 Monate nichts zu tun haben ).
Gehen wir von 1 ( Ulduar ) + 3 Raidinstanzen für WotLK aus - wann sollen die das fabrizieren? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber Patch 3.1 ist doch fast 3 Monate aufm Testserver und die werkeln da immer noch dran rum - immerhin gibt es noch das 3. WoW Addon fertig zustellen, da verzichte ich lieber auf Content Patches, damit die an dem neuen ( vielleicht auch letzten ) Addon arbeiten können.

3.1 Ulduar
3.2 Instanz im Kristallsangwald / Troll Instanz / Vrykulinstanz / HdZ Instanz ( Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass Malygos nicht tot ist und wir ihn in seiner menschlichen Gestalt nochmal sehen werden : ) )
( wenn es denn soweit kommt für 3.3 Eiskronenzitadelle )


Grim Batol - viel zu viel für einen Content Patch: Riesen Festung, die wirklich viel mit WoW Story zu tun hat; sowas in einem Content Patch zu verheizen, finde ich nicht sinnvoll ( deshalb wäre es z.B. eine gute Raidinstanz fürs nächste WoW Addon )

Uldum - ebenso fürs nächste Addon eine gute, große Instanz ( halte Uldum nach Ulduar viel zu viel Instanzthematik Titanen )


Das Spekulieren macht aber richtig Spaß :- )


Ebenso könnte man jetzt auch von Kul Tiras oder Gilneas anfangen, die dann wie Insel Queldanas fungieren werden.
Idee: Arthas flieht bevor man ihn endgültig Frostmourne und seiner Macht beraubt ( ich glaube nicht, dass man ihn töten kann - sondern man "rettet" seine Seele ); zumindest er besitzt noch den Willen von Nerzhul und kann sich noch nicht von dem Bann befreien - Arthas könnte dann mit Nerzhuls Willen in irgendeine "Orc" Instanz flüchten, und dort gefangen gehalten werden, bzw. die Orcs versuchen Nerzhuls Geist aus Arthas Körper zu entfernen ---> Grim Batol

( Alles natürlich rein spekulativ und ohne Belege, da fallen mir noch etliche Verschwörungstheorien ein )


----------



## Roxen (8. April 2009)

Undead schrieb:


> ich hoffe man kann mit 3.2 endlich druidenformen visuell anpassen :>



wenn das kämme wär echt supper (also so "früh") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (8. April 2009)

Nur ein Wort: Housing!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin in meinem Haus in Runes of Magic und denke an die Herr der Ringe spieler in ihren Häusern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort: Housing!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und wer braucht nach 4 Jahren WoW sowas wie Housing? : )


----------



## Altsahir (8. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Und wer braucht nach 4 Jahren WoW sowas wie Housing? : )



ICH! - Ausserdem hatte man uns das zum Release versprochen! Es war ein Grund, weswegen ich damals mit WoW angefangen hatte. 

Aber ich habe die Hoffnung inzwischen verloren.


----------



## Secondsight (8. April 2009)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Das im game ist ja erstmal wayne glaube die server werden zusammen gelegt endlich!



Wenn das von dir so gemeint ist das alle Deutschen Server auf einen Zusammengelegt werden:

Have fun! Ich sag nur biggest Spam /1 /2 /4 
Mir Persönlich zu große annonymität
^^
Mfg
Second


----------



## Secondsight (8. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> BG´s aufwerten - wozu? Wir spielen ein Spiel, in dem PvP weder Balance noch ein großen Sinn besitzt. Außerdem kam mit Tausendwinter schon genug PvP.
> ( Meine Meinung )




Wird aber meines wissens an PVP Stark gearbeitet. Bg´spieler sollen ohne Arena an Arena Items kommen und man soll sogar durch BG lvln können.
Quelle war sogar Buffed wenn ich mich nicht irre. Allerdings war dort kein Wort über einen festen Termin genannt.

MFG
Second


----------



## Evendiellé (8. April 2009)

Ich hoffe ja, das endlich das Tor im Silberwald mal geöffnet wird.

Frage mich seit monaten was da eigentlich dahinter ist. Könnte platz geben für eine neue Raidinstanz
oder ein neues Questgebiet für Lowleveler.


----------



## Ragnar24X (8. April 2009)

Evendiellé schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, das endlich das Tor im Silberwald mal geöffnet wird.
> 
> Frage mich seit monaten was da eigentlich dahinter ist. Könnte platz geben für eine neue Raidinstanz
> oder ein neues Questgebiet für Lowleveler.




GILNEAS ist dahinter einztige hauptstadt der menschen!!

Mit dem nächsten add-on 4.0 Kommt das dort werden 80 helden  mittels schiff zum mealstrom gebracht (startgebiet) Horde...

Quelle ..sag ich lieber nicht ;D 

Der steg in Sw dort ist das startgebiet für 80 allianz helden zum mealstrom ;D




so ähnlich stand das glaube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (8. April 2009)

Evendiellé schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, das endlich das Tor im Silberwald mal geöffnet wird.
> 
> Frage mich seit monaten was da eigentlich dahinter ist. Könnte platz geben für eine neue Raidinstanz
> oder ein neues Questgebiet für Lowleveler.



Du meinst aber nicht das Königreich Gilneas oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> GILNEAS ist dahinter einztige hauptstadt der menschen!!
> 
> Mit dem nächsten add-on 4.0 Kommt das dort werden 80 helden  mittels schiff zum mealstrom gebracht (startgebiet) Horde...
> 
> ...




Wieso sollten Hordler aus Gilneas starten können? Oder versteh ich deinen Satz nur falsch ...

Gilneas hat sich damals, als es Streit mit den Verbündeten gab im Krieg gab mit diesem riesigen Tor vor der Geißel abgeschottet - also schwer anzunehmen, dass dort immer noch Menschen leben ; )

Und wieso, Königreich Gilneas ( eben das hinter dem Tor ) ist doch seit längerem auch im Gespräch für WotLK bzw. in den Spekulationen : ) Ebenso wie Kul Tiras.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde: Arthas kann durchaus mit 3.3 kommen,heißt abern icht,dass es automatisch das Ende des WOTLK Contents ist.
Nur wwei ler der Präsente Charakter des Vorspanns ist?
Der vorspann,bzw. Cine-Trailer von BC zeigte Illidan und somit wäre der BT- Ja endcontent gewesen sein,war es abr nicht! Kil'Jeaden galtt es nun zu besiegen.

Somit kann es durchaus sein,dass uns 3.4 z.b arthas bringt, wir in 3.5. zb. Nerzhul besiegen müssen. (Wei ler als Teil Arthas' entkommt) Genausogut könnte ein bösartiger Drachenaspekt im Wyrmruhtempel der endboss sein oder etwas ganz unerwartetes.
Dass man in Ulduar den alten Gott Yogg-Saron besiegen musss,war sogesehen auch nicht abzusehen. Somit kann Blizzards Twists einbauen,wie es will. Vlt. entkommt Deathwing aus Grim Batol und segelt nach Nordend um Alextrasza fertig zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ivch wäre übrigens für einen old-school Outdoor-Boss à la Drachen in Vanilla oder den HFHI-Boss


EDIT.: Blizzard meitne,sie würde im neusten Add-on (Also 4.0) etwas gewagtes Versuchen,womit keienr rechnet. Pure Ironie dann den Smaragdgrünen Traum,bzw. den Maelstrom zu nehmen. Damit rechne nzuviele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt wird es ja Die Festun Grim Batol,als Add-On geben? Ich fädn es durchaus stylisch ein ganzes Add-on Untertage, in einer riesigen Zwergenfestung zu organisieren.
Abwechslung könnte durchaus gegeben sien,wen nsich Blizzard soetwas wie "Kammern" ausdenkt,die ähnlich der Kuppeln im Netehrsturm zb Designed sind.
Wäre zumidnest eine idee,wenn auch  zu unwahrscheinlich. Aber man möchte ja mal alles in den Thread geworfen haben.


----------



## Jejanim (8. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde: Arthas kann durchaus mit 3.3 kommen,heißt abern icht,dass es automatisch das Ende des WOTLK Contents ist.
> Nur wwei ler der Präsente Charakter des Vorspanns ist?
> Der vorspann,bzw. Cine-Trailer von BC zeigte Illidan und somit wäre der BT- Ja endcontent gewesen sein,war es abr nicht! Kil'Jeaden galtt es nun zu besiegen.
> 
> ...




Nein kann er nicht.
Die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter für diesen Bereich wurden mal auf ner externen page (Keine Namen!) telefonisch interviewt.
Beide gaben an, das Arthas bzw. der Frozen Throne erst mit Ende WoTLK kommen (daher auch der Name).

Also können wir schätze ich davon ausgehen, dass die beiden die Warheit sagen. Zumindest solang es keiner revidiert....


----------



## Holy2057 (8. April 2009)

Also ich hoffe auf

Grim Batol
Uldum
Arthas

in der Reihenfolge...

garniert mit weiteren Inis/Raids unter dem Wyrmruhtempel, HdZ und vielleicht noch irgendwo in der alten Welt!


----------



## Senze (8. April 2009)

Eine Gildenhalle wär doch gar nicht mal so schlecht. In jeder Hauptstadt ein Portal aufstellen, wo sich die Gildenmitglieder einer Gilde treffen könnten, evtl. auch eine Gildenbank etc. einführen. 

Ein Ort für zusammensein


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Jejanim schrieb:


> Nein kann er nicht.
> Die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter für diesen Bereich wurden mal auf ner externen page (Keine Namen!) telefonisch interviewt.
> Beide gaben an, das Arthas bzw. der Frozen Throne erst mit Ende WoTLK kommen (daher auch der Name).
> 
> Also können wir schätze ich davon ausgehen, dass die beiden die Warheit sagen. Zumindest solang es keiner revidiert....



Ich kenne die aussagen, dort wurde aber explizit, meiner Meinung nach gesagt, dass Arthas zum Ende kommt. Ich meine aber nie gehört zu haben,dass Arthas wirklich das definitive Ende darstellt.

Und selbst wenn das gesagt wurde,so hat blizzard zumidnest in der vergangenheit schon oft bewiesen,dass sie gut und gern ihre Meinung nachträglich revidieren oder abändern,wenn es dem Spiel zumidnest nicht schadet.
(würd mich nich tstören,wenn Blizzard nun mit 3.4 verlauten lässt,dass arthas käme,aber dies nun doch nicht das ende darstelle,weil sie etwas viel "cooleres " im kopf hätten)



Senze schrieb:


> , evtl. auch eine Gildenbank etc. einführen.




/done


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

Achja was mir noch einfällt - lebt Neltharion überhaupt noch?

Also im Buch "Tag des Drachen" haben die 4 übrigen Aspekte ihn doch besiegt ( nachdem Rhonin die Dämonenseele zerstört hat ) - zumindest hat es den Anschein gehabt, dass er tot / weg ist.


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Achja was mir noch einfällt - lebt Neltharion überhaupt noch?
> 
> Also im Buch "Tag des Drachen" haben die 4 übrigen Aspekte ihn doch besiegt ( nachdem Rhonin die Dämonenseele zerstört hat ) - zumindest hat es den Anschein gehabt, dass er tot / weg ist.




Neltharion ist der oben genannte Deathwing. Er gilt als Verschollen. Grim Batol scheint ein Möglicher Zufluchtsort zu sein.


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Neltharion ist der oben genannte Deathwing. Er gilt als Verschollen. Grim Batol scheint ein Möglicher Zufluchtsort zu sein.




Ja, das Neltharion = Deathwing = Todesschwinge = Aspekt ist, ist mir sehr wohl bewusst o.O
Nur zu wem soll er denn flüchten? Zu den Orcs? Alles sehr mysteriös : )


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Zu wem er flüchtet ist , meines wissens,nicht genau bekannt. aber ich denke da wird sich Blizzard extra die hintertür offen gelassen haben und im geeigneten Zeitpunkt eine frische Storyline vorzustellen.

Lustigerweise ist es durchaus auch im Rahmen der Möglichkeit, dass blizzard sagt ,dass Neltharion sich im Ungorokrater ein tiefes loch gegraben hat und dort auf uns wartet.

Bin mir abern icht sicher,ob in eine nder hundert WC-Bücher vlt. eidneutigere Hinweise gegeben wurde.


----------



## Arocareth (8. April 2009)

> 3.1 -- the first major content patch of the expansion, which is already done according to Kaplan -- will release the Ulduar 10 and 25-person raid instances, with 3.2 containing that secret surprise raid instance, and 3.3 likely being the patch that introduces Icecrown Citadel.
> 
> 
> > Curse lässt uns hier eigentlich wenig Platz fürs spekulieren.
> ...


----------



## PARAS.ID (8. April 2009)

Arocareth schrieb:


> > 3.1 -- the first major content patch of the expansion, which is already done according to Kaplan -- will release the Ulduar 10 and 25-person raid instances, with 3.2 containing that secret surprise raid instance, and 3.3 likely being the patch that introduces Icecrown Citadel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Letzteren würd ich mich anschließen,bietet sich an.

Aber curse.de sagt auch nicht final ,dass 3.3. Endcontent darstellt,zumal der Kontinent noch viele Möglichkeiten offen lässt.
Einige Aspektkammern werden womöglich erst in einem neuen-Contentpaket geöffne twerden. (wie auch die HDZ-Höhlen seiner zeit)
Aber ich glaub auch nicht ,dass Blizzard weitere Kammern lediglich in einem 3.2.3 -Patch bringt. Aber vlt sind soviele ntwickler am Werkeln,dass zb. das Geißelevent zum Frosthrone  1-2 neue Raidinstanzen (kleinerer Größe) oder normale Instanzen beinhaltet. (Platz für Troll-Instanz, Kammer oder zB. Uldum)


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. April 2009)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Achja was mir noch einfällt - lebt Neltharion überhaupt noch?
> 
> Also im Buch "Tag des Drachen" haben die 4 übrigen Aspekte ihn doch besiegt ( nachdem Rhonin die Dämonenseele zerstört hat ) - zumindest hat es den Anschein gehabt, dass er tot / weg ist.



Richtig
Und ich "Night of the Dragon" wird am Ende erwähnt, dass er sich in Grim Batol aufhält, wo auch Lady Sinestra (seine Gefährtin) die Experimente mit den Zwielichtdrachen macht.


----------



## Nexarius (8. April 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Richtig
> Und ich "Night of the Dragon" wird am Ende erwähnt, dass er sich in Grim Batol aufhält, wo auch Lady Sinestra (seine Gefährtin) die Experimente mit den Zwielichtdrachen macht.




Soweit mit Lesen war ich noch nicht : )

Lady Sinestra - war das nicht die Dame bei den Netherschwingen im Schattenmondtal, die da in ihrer menschlichen Gestalt auftaucht und dann als Drache wegfliegt?


----------



## eikira (13. April 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Öhm, Quelle?
> Prinzipiell sind ( oder sollten ) die Drachenschwärme gleicher Macht erfahren haben. ABER: Da wir alle wissen, dass die Drachenaspekte von je einem Titanen einen Teil der Macht übernommen haben, könnte man auch behaupten, dass Nozdormu der Stärkste Mächtigste ist, da er seine Kräfte von Aman'Thul, den ältesten der Titanen und Bruder von Sargeras bekommen hat.


er ist kaum der stärkste nur der mit meisten spielerischen möglichkeiten.
und ausserdem ist neltharion wohl stärker durch seinen wahnsinn geworden





pnxdome schrieb:


> Und P.s: Nur, weil man Malygos besiegt hat, heißt das nicht, dass er auch tot ist ! :-)


ja er ist nur müde er schläft nur -.-



pnxdome schrieb:


> BTT: Jop, eine weitere Instanz in der Chamber of aspects wäre ebenfalls denkbar. Fraglich nur, welcher genau? Man hat effektiv keinen Grund gegen rote Drachen zu kämpfen. Gegen grüne Drachen wird man ( denke ich ) irgendwann im Emerald Dream kämpfen.
> Gegen Bronze-Drachen hat man auch keinen Grund, und blaue Drachen (...), naja, der Anführer wurde ja bereits geschlagen, aber läge trotzdem am Nähesten.


emerald dream wird vermutlich nie kommen inhalte sind schon seit wow draussen ist auf den CDs vorhanden aber wurden niemals aufgegriffen.
an dieser stelle möcht ich auch gleich sagen verschohnt mich mit irgend welchen angeblichen roadmaps von blizzard bezüglich nächsten addons. solche roadmaps gibts nicht!


----------



## eikira (13. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Zu wem er flüchtet ist , meines wissens,nicht genau bekannt. aber ich denke da wird sich Blizzard extra die hintertür offen gelassen haben und im geeigneten Zeitpunkt eine frische Storyline vorzustellen.
> 
> Lustigerweise ist es durchaus auch im Rahmen der Möglichkeit, dass blizzard sagt ,dass Neltharion sich im Ungorokrater ein tiefes loch gegraben hat und dort auf uns wartet.
> 
> Bin mir abern icht sicher,ob in eine nder hundert WC-Bücher vlt. eidneutigere Hinweise gegeben wurde.



ich hab es nicht mehr ganz so deutlich im kopf aber der kampf zwischen ihm allen aspekten, der legion, rhonin, malfurion usw war doch in der nähe von hjyal. und dort existiert jetzt schon ein exaktes abbild von einer onyxia drachenhöhle. genau so gut könnte er dort sich verschantzt haben.
wäre sogar sehr logisch warum blizzard seit nun 4 jahren mount hjyal in seinem aktuellen zustand nicht eröffnet hat......
naja ich würds aber trotzdem wie immer sehr dumm finden einen solchen gegner zu zuerstören (tschüssi illidan, tschüssi malygos)


----------



## eikira (13. April 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Oder ne noch besser. Mit 3.2 kommt heraus das Blizzard und Arthas euch beschissen haben. Das worauf ihr steht ist nicht Nordend nein weit gefehelt. Es ist Takatukaland von fleissigen Malern weiß angestrichen. In Wahrheit habt ihr nur Hologramme besiegt (was den Schwierigkeitsgrad erklärt) und in Wahrheit kommt Arthas erst mit Patch 7.7 im Jahre 2028. Vor Christus versteht sich. Ja ich schreibe dies um meinen Post Counter hochzutreiben und Nein ich bin nicht aus der Klapse geflohen.Noch nicht.



wäre der müll den du gerade geschrieben hättest nur annhähernd humorvoll würd ich nicht dazu tendieren dir zu sagen geh mal frische luft schnappen.


----------



## Anurias (13. April 2009)

http://olm-mi-moli.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert


----------



## eikira (13. April 2009)

quik schrieb:


> fail.
> deathwing wird wohl kaum kommen, da er atm wirklich einer DER bosse ist; stärker als malygos or whatever


mhm das hält blizzard davon ab ihm ein ende zu bereiten. hahahaha


----------



## woggly4 (13. April 2009)

Vielleicht bringen sie ja auch internationale BGs raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfury (13. April 2009)

ich glaub ja am meisten dk nerf da so viele leute um dk nerf rumheulen


----------



## jeef (13. April 2009)

Bloodyfury schrieb:


> ich glaub ja am meisten dk nerf da so viele leute um dk nerf rumheulen


Ach die gehn doch noch Palas müssen bissel geschnürrt werden,Kumpel bangt schon um seinen Homodin ^^


----------



## AssuanWall (13. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??



wie wäre es mit dem sohn von Anub? kennt man ja bereits aus dem ein oder anderen Film/Serie/Spiel.

btt:
grim batol würde ich sehr begrüßen, vllt aber auch das ini tor in SW, und das dann die hordis durch ne Kanalisation dareinkommen. Dadrin befinden sich dann Neruber/untote die in SW einfallen wollen, was dann sowohl horde als auch Allys verhindern wollen die sie sich je gegenseitig im kampf gegen den Lich King brauchen. 

Flamet mich oder diskutiert, was immer euch recht ist

MfG Assuan


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. April 2009)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Ich denke das eine neue Raidini im Wyrmruhtempel kommt, aber ich hoffe trotzdem auf eine Trollini.
> Zul Aman for ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich uneingeschränkt anschließ

Was mir noch gefallen würde wäre ein Kara Remake   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (13. April 2009)

Arocareth schrieb:


> Curse lässt uns hier eigentlich wenig Platz fürs spekulieren.
> 3.2 - Hoffentlich eine nette Trollini in Zul,Drak



wahrscheinlich mit 1.xx kam eine troll ini namens zul gurub mit 2.xx kam zul aman und mit 3.2 wird wahrscheinlich zul drak kommen 

immerhin ist das tor nicht einfach so so groß dort ....^^


----------



## Elegost (13. April 2009)

villeicht kommt ja irgendetwas mit dem hochapotheker putress ? ( weiß nicht ob der so geschrieben wird )
Varimathras ist zwar jezt tot aber soweit ich weiß lebt putress noch oder ?
das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Thedynamike (13. April 2009)

Elegost schrieb:


> Varimathras ist zwar jezt tot aber soweit ich weiß lebt putress noch oder ?



Leider nicht. Wenn du das Event als Allianzler spielst musst du das Apothekarium stürmen und Putress töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. April 2009)

eikira schrieb:


> wäre der müll den du gerade geschrieben hättest nur annhähernd humorvoll würd ich nicht dazu tendieren dir zu sagen geh mal frische luft schnappen.


dein Müll ist n 3 Fach Post also Maul ne:>

Ich denk mal es wird was kleines wie Zul Aman oder Kara sein, irgendwas halt um die Zeit zu füllen


----------



## Elegost (13. April 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Wenn du das Event als Allianzler spielst musst du das Apothekarium stürmen und Putress töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade, wusste ich nicht


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

klassenbalance und vanish-bug fix 
*rofl*


----------



## Bllademaster (13. April 2009)

Kennt ihr noch das eine tor unten in tanaris? was is damit^^


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (13. April 2009)

Vieleicht irgendeine Instanz mit Medivh, oder wirklich Arthas. (Mit Medivh meine ich nicht wie in Kharazan, ich war da zwar noch nicht drin, aber dort hab ich geselen war nur ein Abbild Medivhs)


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (13. April 2009)

Gab da mal so nen Post von nem schlauen Member, da war n Link zu den Patchplänen von Blizzard auf 4players. Hab den Link leider net mehr...

Inhalt des ganzen:
3.1: Ulduar
3.2: Neue Instanz obs ne 5er oder ne Raid oder beides ist weiß ich nimmer
3.3: Arthas
Neues Addon: Tja, das weiß nur unser Lieblingsschneesturm...


----------



## Kalfani (13. April 2009)

Vielleicht wird ja mal ein weiteres Instanzportal der Kammer der Aspekte geöffnet....


----------



## Limli (13. April 2009)

Vielleicht kommt ja auch der neue Battelground ,wer weiss das schon


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (13. April 2009)

Classicserver! xD

Achja, schön wärs. ^^


----------



## LordMayo (13. April 2009)

es wurde von blizz bestätigt das es zu jedem 3.x ne ini geben wird und so früh arthas killen glaub ich nich das denke ich wird gegen ende des jahres kommen so ca oktober november. 
mit deathwing denke ich ma wird nur sowas wie das mit obsidian das gibts zu nem 3.x patch dazu weil alleine wäre das zu wenig als kontent nachschub. schätzungsweise juni juli patch 3.4 denke ich mit neruber das würde ganz gut reinpassen und was kleines vll so nen zul aman oder deathwing dazu und 3.5 dann arthas was ich denke gegen ende nov rauskommen wird passend zur jahreszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevendays5 (13. April 2009)

vanish wird nicht gefixt!! oder wie lange schreien wir schon danach. und es wird den üblichen quatsch geben. als alter wow-hase ist man aber nicht mehr überraschbar xD


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. April 2009)

Auf den langen automatischen Flügen von A nach B könnte ruhig mal eine Saftschubse vorbeischauen... oder ein Duty-Free-Händler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWFreak84 (13. April 2009)

Arocareth schrieb:


> 3.1 -- the first major content patch of the expansion, which is already done according to Kaplan -- will release the Ulduar 10 and 25-person raid instances, with 3.2 containing that secret surprise raid instance, and 3.3 likely being the patch that introduces Icecrown Citadel.
> 
> Curse lässt uns hier eigentlich wenig Platz fürs spekulieren.
> 3.2 - Hoffentlich eine nette Trollini in Zul,Drak
> ...



Ich bezweifel das, besonders da dann schon 3 Fraktionen an Arthas Tür klopfen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also da hätten wir ja schon die Argentumkreuzzug und die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge (also die Todesritter).

Und derzeit findet man keinen zusammenhang mit den Sonnenhäschern und Arthas.
Ich denke die spielen dann schon in Patch 3.2 ne Rolle oder in einen eventuellen Content nach Arthas ne Rolle.


----------



## Rakkanishu (13. April 2009)

Nach 3.1 wird innerhalb von WotLK noch ein großer Patch kommen aber sonst kommen höchstens noch 2-3 kleinere 5er Inis und zudem wird Archavons Kammer noch mit 2-3 Flügeln ergänzt wobei einer mit 3.1 kommen wird.


Wobei bei dem nächsten großen Patch ob es 3.2 oder 3.6 oder dergleichen wird es noch noch mindestens eine große Raidinstanz geben denn Blizz hatte verkündet daß in Nordend der finale Kampf gegen Arthas sein wird. Glaube aber auch nicht daß es Ulduar ist denn dann ist nach kurzer zeit die Luft aus WotLK raus und Blizz würde wieder unter Druck stehen.


Spekulieren kann man viel aber es ist immer besser wenn man sich überraschen läßt!


----------



## Feltor (13. April 2009)

Mit Patch 3.2 wird hoffentlich eine Trollini kommen, wo wir dann denn Anführer der Eistrolle hindern müssen die alten Tiergötter zu töten und ihre Essenzen aufzusaugen.


Mit Patch 3.3 wird denk ich ma ein weiteres Portal im Wyrmruhtempel also Kammer des Aspete geöffnet wo wir wieder einen Drachen vorfinde werden.

Und schlussendlich Pacth 3.4 die Eiskronenzitadelle wo wi am Ende Arthas Menethil persönlich gegeüberstehen und ihn letztendlih besiegen und seiner Seele endlich Erlösung verschaffen von dem Geist von dem er bessesen ist.

Dan Pacth 4.0 Nächstes Addon Maelstrom oder The Emerald Nightmare, ( ich tendiere aber zu Maelstrom )

Grüße Feltor der Unsterbliche Pala Heiler


----------



## Cybereule (13. April 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Mit Patch 3.2 wird hoffentlich eine Trollini kommen, wo wir dann denn Anführer der Eistrolle hindern müssen die alten Tiergötter zu töten und ihre Essenzen aufzusaugen.
> 
> 
> Mit Patch 3.3 wird denk ich ma ein weiteres Portal im Wyrmruhtempel also Kammer des Aspete geöffnet wo wir wieder einen Drachen vorfinde werden.
> ...



Epic Fail
1.Der Wyrmruhtempel bietet nur wenig Platz für eine Raidini.Oder wollt ihr mehrere Wochen lang 1 Boss kloppen? Wyrmruhtempel Inis werden höchstens als Beilage kommen.
2.Auch wenn wir ihn von dem Geist des großen Ner'zuhls befreien, Arthas ist auch schon davor Panne gewessen, ausserdem sind sie verschmolzen zu einem.Also nix mit den einen töten, den anderen verschonen.
3.Blizz wird sicher noch etwas nach Arthas setzen.
4.Uldum/Grim Bartol passen gut in Wotlk, werden diese wohl auch rausbringen mit 3.x.
5.Blizz hat gesagt das nächste Addon wird etwas ganz unerwartetes sein, und Maelstorm und Emerald Dream sind nun wirklich das Gegenteil von unerwartet.
6.Ok, Trollini kann kommen, Platz gibts dafür genug in Zul'Drak.
 My 2 Cents


----------



## Cybereule (13. April 2009)

LordMayo schrieb:


> es wurde von blizz bestätigt das es zu jedem 3.x ne ini geben wird und so früh arthas killen glaub ich nich das denke ich wird gegen ende des jahres kommen so ca oktober november.
> mit deathwing denke ich ma wird nur sowas wie das mit obsidian das gibts zu nem 3.x patch dazu weil alleine wäre das zu wenig als kontent nachschub. schätzungsweise juni juli patch 3.4 denke ich mit neruber das würde ganz gut reinpassen und was kleines vll so nen zul aman oder deathwing dazu und 3.5 dann arthas was ich denke gegen ende nov rauskommen wird passend zur jahreszeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok hab 2 Satzzeichen gefunden, wer findet mehr?


----------



## Danhino (13. April 2009)

Ich weiß net.. ich persönlich finde, blizz sollte garnet bekannt geben das iwas von dene neu ansteht, weil was manche Leute immer für einen sche** dann bringen das gibts net.. lasst doch erstmal Patch 3.1 kommen und dann sehen wir immer noch ob es WOW noch geben wird oder die 4. Erweiterung ansteht oder Arthas verbuggt hat und 10Epics droppt oder .. oder .. oder..


----------



## voj (14. April 2009)

Also ich denke, dass es ein raid neben der Feste Drak'tharon sein wird(gleich gegenüber dem instanzeingang).
Bis jetzt ist der weg ja nur zugeschüttet.


----------



## MoonFrost (14. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Also ne Neruber Instanz wird sicher nicht mehr kommen.Anub'Arak ist Tot und er war ja der Neruberkönig.Also der größte/stärkste.Wer sollte da schon als Endboss kommen??



Öhm Hdz5 und so. Der vergessene, den Level 15 mop aus wc3 den man so ziehmlich am ende des games killn muss um zur eiskrone zu komm. Das wär wohl die nächste spinnen-inni-endboss.


----------



## todesstern (14. April 2009)

ou mann leude einfach ma warten erst kommt nun ma 3.1

was bei 3.2 sein wird is doch ladde ok blizz wird das spiel weiter zerstören das ist klar nur wie ist noch die frage


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. April 2009)

Das Vieh das Anub und Arthas in zjol'Nerub gekillt haben war glaube ich ein Teil von Jogg-Saron


----------



## H3RKI (14. April 2009)

alles nichts-wisser,  die alte sachen vergessen:

Uldum.


----------



## Tabulon (14. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Das Vieh das Anub und Arthas in zjol'Nerub gekillt haben war glaube ich ein Teil von Jogg-Saron



Wasn das für gequillter crap??
Arthas und Anub'Arak haben doch in Azjol'Nerub garnix gekillt, es war lediglich eine Abkürzung zum Eiskronen Gletscher o0


----------



## Kawock (14. April 2009)

darling schrieb:


> - Gnomeregan 2 -> neue Raidinstanz mit riesigen, abtrünnigen Roboterbossen.



Olle... spätestens da frier ich meinen Account ein, bis Gnome the 2nd eingestürzt ist! XD
So eine Drecksinstanz... nene!

Beim Aufspielen von Patch 3.2 gehen die Serverkaputt und die Backupdatenbanken werden durch einen riesigen Großflächenbrand zerstört! 

Zum Thema: Ich weiß nicht es nicht, erstmal sehn wie verbuggt 3.1 ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (14. April 2009)

An die die her irgendwie was von Grim Batol oder Emerald Dream erzählen noch mal die jahrealte Liste mit Addons, bei der bisher alles gestimmt hat


Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85 
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## EPoker (14. April 2009)

In 3.2 kommt das:
Alle Mounts fliegen können und die Flugmounts tauchen
Warlocks healen können... 
Schurken können Platten tragen und bekommen so die Tank Funktion
Mages bekommen ein eigenes Mount das des Warlocks nur  in blau 
Paladine können nun nicht mehr mit 2 Tasten sondern nur noch mt einer gespielt werden (inklusive Laufen)
Man Leute wartets doch einfach ab -.-


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. April 2009)

ne troll inze kommt über draktharon da giebts eh schon ne tür und ne troll inze is ein mus


----------



## Ruediger (14. April 2009)

blizzard ist immer alles zu zutrauen


----------



## Terrorwife (14. April 2009)

Oh je... nichtmal 3.1 ist aufgespielt und ihr redet schon über 3.2   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (14. April 2009)

Terrorwife schrieb:


> Oh je... nichtmal 3.1 ist aufgespielt und ihr redet schon über 3.2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welche Instanzen wohl mit dem nächsten AddOn kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (14. April 2009)

Los, wir machen nen Thread auf mit "Was kommt im nächsten AddOn?????ßßßßßßß"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. April 2009)

DAs wissen wir ja schon alles wie oben in der Liste steht .
Die lag bis jetzt nie falsch


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Wasn das für gequillter crap??
> Arthas und Anub'Arak haben doch in Azjol'Nerub garnix gekillt, es war lediglich eine Abkürzung zum Eiskronen Gletscher o0



Richtig, es war eine Abkürzung.
Und während des weges haben sie einen "Forgotten One" getroffen.
Und den mussten sie besiegen, weil er im Weg war. 
Ob das Vieh etwas mit Yogg-Saron zu tun hat, werden wir ab morgen wissen.


----------



## NoFlame (14. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja Frostwyrms so wie die Netherdrachen in BC gekommen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gladis bekommen nen frostwyrm!


----------



## Harlon0822 (14. April 2009)

Es wär ganz nett würde einen Troll ini kommen aber es wär auch gut mir noch mehr dailys für gold die es brauchen:

Aber abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlon0822 (14. April 2009)

ähm sry kein mir^^


----------



## Astrakiller (14. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Wasn das für gequillter crap??
> Arthas und Anub'Arak haben doch in Azjol'Nerub garnix gekillt, es war lediglich eine Abkürzung zum Eiskronen Gletscher o0




Falsch,Arthas und Anub'Arak treffen dort unten auf einen alten Gott,der aussieht wie C'Thun .. Allerdings tötet man diesen "Vergessenen",also kann er schonmal nichtmehr in ner Raid Instanz kommen,genausowenig wie C'Thun weil den gibts ja schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (14. April 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Falsch,Arthas und Anub'Arak treffen dort unten auf einen alten Gott,der aussieht wie C'Thun .. Allerdings tötet man diesen "Vergessenen",also kann er schonmal nichtmehr in ner Raid Instanz kommen,genausowenig wie C'Thun weil den gibts ja schon..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alten Gott?? Weißt du überhaupt was ein alter Gott ist?
Außerdem meinst du mit Vergessenen wohl die Gesichtslosen... ich denke mir, dass Yogg-Saron sie zu seinem Sklaven durch seine flüsterei gemacht hat. Aber ich kann es mir nicht so richtig erklären... In einer Sequenz sprach doch Anub'arak davon, dass sie den gesichtslosen beschützen soll, wie kommt ihr also darauf, dass sie ihn töten?


----------



## Mofeist (14. April 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Alten Gott?? Weißt du überhaupt was ein alter Gott ist?
> Außerdem meinst du mit Vergessenen wohl die Gesichtslosen... ich denke mir, dass Yogg-Saron sie zu seinem Sklaven durch seine flüsterei gemacht hat. Aber ich kann es mir nicht so richtig erklären... In einer Sequenz sprach doch Anub'arak davon, dass sie den gesichtslosen beschützen soll, wie kommt ihr also darauf, dass sie ihn töten?




hat man von c´thun eigentlich sicher alles getötet? und nicht nur einen teil?


----------



## Astrakiller (14. April 2009)

@Tabulon: C'Thun war ein alter Gott,deswegen muss das Vieh auch ein Alter Gott gewesen sein.. (So wurds jedenfalls damals gesagt in AQ).Spiel doch nochmal WC3:TFT , das ist nen Level 15 Boss der 1:1 aussieht wie C'thun in Phase 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tabulon (14. April 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> @Tabulon: C'Thun war ein alter Gott,deswegen muss das Vieh auch ein Alter Gott gewesen sein.. (So wurds jedenfalls damals gesagt in AQ).Spiel doch nochmal WC3:TFT , das ist nen Level 15 Boss der 1:1 aussieht wie C'thun in Phase 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von den Gesichtslosen gibt es leider nur mehrere... hunderte von Alten göttern? Du bist ja einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem glaube ich, dass du vom Thema abgekommen bist, denn es geht hier gerade um Azjol'Nerub, Anub'Arak hat Arthas durch Azjol zum Eiskronen Gletscher geführt, weil es eine Abkürzung war.

Und nein, C'Thun wurde nicht komplett zerstört, nur sein Auge. So wird es auch bei Yogg-Saron sein, wir dürfen nur seinen Mund platt machen, das hat auch einen guten grund: Stirbt ein Alter Gott, so stirbt auch ein Stück Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. April 2009)

Genau eigentlich dürfen sich die anderen Völer von Azeroth glücklich schätzen überhaubt dort leben zu dürfen...


----------



## wonder123 (15. April 2009)

vote for daylieinsel


----------



## sc00p (15. April 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> vote for daylieinsel



/sign


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> vote for daylieinsel


ne dailyinsel wär schon ned schlecht... 5-6 quests sollten es meiner Meinung nach sein.


----------



## kingkryzon (15. April 2009)

ich sag nur the faceless 
ich fand die arme in den kathakomben so stylisch in wc3 tft


----------



## Warlock91 (15. April 2009)

Also ich hab ma i-wo gelesen das sich Arthas mit patch 3.2 ins Argentumtunier einschalten wird. Aba was genau weis ich leider auch nich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (15. April 2009)

/vote 4 close

Gibt es nicht schon 20 sollcher Freds?^^


----------



## Dackar (15. April 2009)

> Anub’Arak ist in einer 5er Ini gekillt worden- der erste Boss in Naxx ist schon stärker als er, und war nicht König der Neruber oder sonst was.
> Ich denke, es gibt stärkere wink.gif




Anub'arak war der stärkste der Neruber...und Anub'rhekan (der in Naxx) war sein stärkster Offizier.


----------



## MeGaBlitz (15. April 2009)

Also was ich mitbekommen hab sollen in 3.2 zwei neue Raid-Instanzen eingebaut werden. Eines soll Gundrak sein und das andere ist bisher unbekannt. Halte aber Wyrmruh am wahrscheinlichsten. Mal guggen. Bis dahin dauerts ja noch 8 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. April 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> /vote 4 close
> 
> Gibt es nicht schon 20 sollcher Freds?^^




und noch viel nerviger solche Anworten


----------



## zzrstreetfighter (15. April 2009)

Ich wünschte, Schneesturm würde ein uraltes Versprechen endlich einmal einlösen: Gildenhäuser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem kostenfreien "Runes of Magic" gibt es das schon für Spieler.

Naja,vielleicht beim 5ten Add-on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

